# Another Clinton associate found dead.



## SmokeALib (Nov 21, 2017)

My understanding is he just got done watching one of my favorite Hitchcock movies "The Man Who Knew Too Much".
Clinton mega-donor dies of gunshot wound to head


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 21, 2017)

World Nut  Daily. Perfect source for this nut case.


----------



## SmokeALib (Nov 21, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> World Nut  Daily. Perfect source for this nut case.


There are numerous other sources, traitor. Put your keyboard to work and come up with a valid response.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 21, 2017)

Holy sheep fuck.  

Even you commies must admit that the Clintons kill motherfuckers on the daily and shit.


----------



## Doubledareme (Nov 21, 2017)

SmokeALib said:


> My understanding is he just got done watching one of my favorite Hitchcock movies "The Man Who Knew Too Much".
> Clinton mega-donor dies of gunshot wound to head


Chelsea did it, with the pipe wrench, in the library.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 21, 2017)

“sudden onset...... "?
Are there slow mo bullets?


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 21, 2017)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Holy sheep fuck.
> 
> Even you commies must admit that the Clintons kill motherfuckers on the daily and shit.


You believe every Alex Jones type conspiracy theory about the Clinton’s but refuse to believe our intelligence agencies that clearly said Russia meddled in the election to try to help DT win.
You also call the Russian scandal a hoax but look the other way when 9 Trumpies were caught illegally contacting Russians before the election and then lying about it after getting caught..
You really are all psychopatic head cases..


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 21, 2017)

SmokeALib said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > World Nut  Daily. Perfect source for this nut case.
> ...


Do the other sources say the Clinton’s are responsible like you do?
You’re a lying POS. You hate Obama never had the abysmal approval ratings Trump continues to have.
You hate there were no scandals, no indictments under Obama for 8 long years yet you already have two indictments, one guilty plea in less than a year under this CROOKED administration.. with many more to come. 

You hate that Hillary has never been charged with a crime nonetheless ever convicted of anything..


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 21, 2017)

Actually  he died on the 15th.....

Steve Mostyn, Democratic mega-donor, dies at 46


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 21, 2017)

Well if a Clinton associate dies at any age for any reason...  the psychopathic Trump whores will scream the Clinton’s killed them.
Yes they are that crazy.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 21, 2017)

Does seem to be a lot of people that have had some type of inner dealings with the Clintons that end up dead.........Trump, Obama, Bush JR or SR or anyone else don't have that many people dropping like flies.


----------



## Doubledareme (Nov 21, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Does seem to be a lot of people that have had some type of inner dealings with the Clintons that end up dead.........Trump, Obama, Bush JR or SR or anyone else don't have that many people dropping like flies.


BS.  The Clintons have met tens of thousands of people over the last 40 years, maybe hundreds of thousands.  And 10,000 have probably had direct dealings with them.  As soon as the paperboy from 1972 puts a gun to his head the right-wing screams See, I told you, they killed him.  Fucking horseshit.

JFK met thousands but he must have killed them, not WWII.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 21, 2017)

Doubledareme said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Does seem to be a lot of people that have had some type of inner dealings with the Clintons that end up dead.........Trump, Obama, Bush JR or SR or anyone else don't have that many people dropping like flies.
> ...



I have no doubt anyone on my list has met & had some type of 'dealings' with tens of thousands of people both in their lifetimes & political careers as well....you did see Obama's name on that list didn't you???.....yet they don't have that many associates that have turned up dead........mostly by gunshot wound to the head.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 21, 2017)

All investigated, not a chance, dupes.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 21, 2017)

SmokeALib said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > World Nut  Daily. Perfect source for this nut case.
> ...


The other, reliable, sources are not accusing the Clintons of murdering him.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 21, 2017)

"The Harris County Institute of Forensic Sciences ruled the death a suicide resulting from a gunshot wound to the head. His wife and fellow lawyer, Amber Mostyn, said his death had come after a “sudden onset and battle with a mental health issue.”  NY Times


----------



## Doubledareme (Nov 22, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Doubledareme said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Don't get sucked into the propaganda.  The Clintons aren't the Gambino Family, the GOP just wishes they were.  To a right-winger a Clinton is Satan in a skirt (or peeking up one). It's horseshit but it keeps the cash flowing.


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 22, 2017)

*The Clinton retirement plan.
It's to die for!*


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 22, 2017)

There sure is a lot of lead poisoning going around in the Democratic party lately they should have their water pipes checked.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 22, 2017)

Doubledareme said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Doubledareme said:
> ...



Seems more like you are the one that got sucked into your own propaganda......not once did I say the Clintons were criminally responsible for any deaths....I just said that the people around them were dropping like flies, more so than with anyone else. 

Here's a link to Clinton Body Count-Clinton friends who've ended up dead-Truth! and Fiction! and it goes thru the 'Clinton body count'.  Take your time reading it cause there are plenty. Many are in fact just coincidences and a few that are still a mystery.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 22, 2017)

Staggering number of deaths
Are they harvesters from another planet?


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 22, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Doubledareme said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


You should confine your reading to reliable sources of information instead of this nonsense.  That's what an intelligent, educated person would do.  Fools read stuff like this, which is tantamount to reading _The National Inquirer_.


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## DarkFury (Nov 22, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Doubledareme said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


*I had a couple faves off that list!
The guy who shot himself twice in the back of the head.
The guy who drowned and later that week they found his severed head!*


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 22, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Doubledareme said:
> ...



You didn't look at it did ya??? Cause if you had, you would have seen it was from 'Truth or Fiction' .com and it went thru nearly all the names of those dead, giving both the rumor and the truth of each one.


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 22, 2017)

*There were 2 or 3 that died from shotgun blasts to the face ruled as suicide but the shotgun was never found!*


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 22, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> I had a couple faves off that list!
> The guy who shot himself twice in the back of the head.
> The guy who drowned and later that week they found his severed head!


What's wrong with you guys?! Accidents! Accidents I tell you!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 22, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Doubledareme said:
> ...



The linked site didn't go into that much detail. The two you mentioned weren't there or weren't described as such


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 22, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


There's a YouTube video out there listing them.


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Doubledareme said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Funny you don’t know a propaganda site when you see one.


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Yeah what can be more convincing than YouTube as a source.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 22, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Doubledareme said:
> ...



You didn't look either didya???


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 22, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


I did look at it and that site is no better than _The National Inquirer_.  Sad that you cannot tell the difference between that and a credible information source.


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 22, 2017)

Oh for goodness sake, a bunch of lazyass people around here..... 

Clinton Body Count-Clinton friends who've ended up dead-Truth! and Fiction!

*Summary of eRumor:*This a list of people associated with Bill Clinton…all of whom have died, some of them under mysterious circumstances.

Note:  Our research on some of this story is still continuing, but because of the number of requests, we are posting what we have.  Check back for updates.

*The Truth:*

This has also become known as “Clinton’s Body Count.”  We’ll go through the entire list and evaluate each one, but it is true that some of them had some connection with Bill Clinton, or with someone who was in Clinton’s sphere, and that many of them died violently or by suicide.  That raises the question of whether their deaths were related and whether any of the deaths can be linked in any way to Bill Clinton.

There is no credible evidence that any of the deaths is related or can be attributed to Bill Clinton.  Some of the descriptions of the deaths are not accurate.

According to a May 5, 2000 article in the Arkansas Times, the “Body Count” list originated on an Internet site in 1994 run by an Indianapolis lawyer named Linda Thompson of the American Justice Federation.  It has been circulating ever since.  The list came up in sworn testimony that White House employee Linda Tripp gave to Judicial Watch chairman Larry Klayman in December, 1998.  Trip testified that a hand-written list of people who were involved with Clinton and who had suffered mysterious deaths ended up on her office chair in the White House.  This was just before the sex scandal between White House Intern Monica Lewinsky and President Clinton became known publicly.  Tripp said that the list was accompanied by a note that said, “Linda, just thought you’d find this of interest.”

One important comment.  There are many well-known historical events that are surrounded by unanswered questions.  A lack of answers to the questions doesn’t mean that the questions are meaningless or that new facts couldn’t be found.  It is easier to come up with questions, however, than to come up with answers, and if we are to come to any conclusions, it should be based on evidence, not just the fact that questions exist.

Unless otherwise specified, the information has been confirmed from multiple published sources such as USA Today, CNN, The Associated Press, or other general media.

Let’s go through the names one-by-one.  Please note that the *Truth!* or *Fiction!* designations refer only to whether the stories are factual and have nothing to do with any criminal connection to Bill Clinton.

*eRumor  *James McDougal – Clinton’s convicted Whitewater partner died of an apparent heart attack, while in solitary confinement. He was a key witness in Ken Starr’s investigation.

*The Truth:*

James McDougal died on Sunday, March 8, 1998 in John Petersmith Hospital in Ft. Worth, Texas.  He had been serving a federal prison sentence for fraud in connection with the Whitewater land deal.  At first, he claimed to be innocent, but after being convicted of 18 felony counts, he cooperated with Special Prosecutor Kenneth Starr’s investigation of the Clintons.  He was scheduled to give damaging testimony against the Clintons, although critics of the investigation say his testimony had previously been inconsistent and that nothing new was expected to be revealed.  A prison spokesman said McDougal died of a heart attack and had been suffering from heart disease and blocked arteries.

*eRumor * Mary Mahoney – A former White House intern was murdered July 1997 at a Starbucks Coffee Shop in Georgetown. The murder happened just after she was to go public with her story of sexual harassment in the White House.

*The Truth:*

Mary Caitrin Mahoney was murdered over the July 4th weekend in 1997 at the Georgetown Starbucks near Washington D.C.  She was the assistant manager and, according to published reports, she and two other employees were working late at night after the coffee bar had closed.  All three were found shot to death.  No money was taken and there was no sign of forced entry.  In 1999, Carl Derick Cooper was charged with the murders, six armed robberies, and other shootings.   Mahoney had interned for the White House official responsible for contact with the Asian-American community.  TruthOrFiction.com has not found any documentation that she was about to “go public with her story of sexual harassment in the White House” or that her death was anything beyond that of a murder associated with the robbery.  A report in The Washington Weekly explains that journalist Mike Isikoff had written that “a former White House staffer” with the initial “M” in her name was going to go public with a sexual harassment story and people speculated he meant Mary Mahoney and that was why she was killed.  Later, it turned out that he was referring to Monica Lewinsky.

*eRumor  *Vince Foster – Former White House councilor, and colleague of Hillary Clinton at Little Rock’s Rose Law firm. Died of a gunshot wound to the head, ruled a suicide.

*The Truth:*

 Vince Foster was Deputy White House Counsel and the Clinton’s lawyer.  He was found dead in Fort Marcy Park on July 20, 1993. Three investigations into Foster’s death, including one by Independent Counsel Kenneth Starr, have concluded that the death was a suicide.  Critics of the investigations say Foster’s death does not fit the facts of a suicide and that there are a lot of unanswered questions about his death, some of the activities at the White House after his body was found, and the investigations themselves.  Although there are numerous theories about what may have happened to Foster and why, none of them has been proven.

*eRumor  *Ron Brown – Secretary of Commerce and former DNC Chairman. Reported to have died by impact in a plane crash. A pathologist close to the investigation reported that there was a hole in the top of Brown’s skull resembling a gunshot wound. At the time of his death Brown was being investigated, and spoke publicly of his willingness to cut a deal with prosecutors. 

*The Truth:*

Brown and 34 others died on April 3, 1996 when the Air Force jet carrying crashed into a mountainside in Croatia. The Air Force, in a 22-volume report issued in June of 1996, confirmed its initial judgment that the crash resulted from pilot errors and faulty navigation equipment.  Subsequent controversy erupted, however, over autopsy photos.  There is a hole in Ron Brown’s skull which investigators say is consistent with a puncture that could have been caused by debris during the crash.  Investigative reporter Christopher Ruddy came forward with an article in the Pittsburgh Tribune-Review in which he quoted Air Force pathologist, Lt. Col. Steve Cogswell as saying that the hole was perfectly round shape of a 45 caliber bullet.  Cogswell had not actually examined the body.  Later, another pathologist, Army Lt. Col. David Hause, said he had been working nearby the Ron Brown autopsy, overheard discussion about the round hole, walked over and looked at it and said it seemed like a bullet hole to him.  Air Force Col. William Gormley, the pathologist who actually did the Ron Brown autopsy, said, however, that it is more of an indentation than a hole and that if there had been a bullet, there would have been either an exit wound or a bullet found in the body, and there were not.  The Justice Department had opened an investigation into Brown’s financial dealings.

*eRumor  *C. Victor Raiser II – & – Montgomery Raiser, Major players in the Clinton fund raising organization died in a private plane crash in
July1992.

*The Truth:*

On July 30, 1992, Victor and Montgomery Raiser were killed in a plane crash while on a fishing trip in Alaska.  He was a Washington lawyer and described as a “major player” in the Clinton organization.  Investigation of the crash by the National Transportation Safety Board concluded that it was the result of pilot error.  Some “body count” lists have removed the Raiser’s names because there is not any evidence that their death was the result of foul play.

*eRumor  *Paul Tulley – Democratic National Committee Political Director found dead in a hotel room in Little Rock, September 1992. Described by Clinton as a “Dear friend and trusted advisor”.

*The Truth:*

His name was spelled “Tully” and he was a top strategist for the Democrats and working with the Clinton campaign.  He died of massive heart failure in a Little Rock motel room.  There has been no controversy over his death that we could find.

*eRumor   *Ed Willey – Clinton fund raiser, found dead November 1993 deep in the woods in VA of a gunshot wound to the head. Ruled a suicide. Ed Willey died on the same day his wife Kathleen Willey claimed Bill Clinton groped her in the oval office in the White House. Ed Willey was involved in several Clinton fund raising events.

*The Truth:*

According to published reports, Ed Willey was an attorney who owed the IRS $400,000 and had embezzled nearly $270,000 from one of his clients.  The Willey’s financial woes were a source of stress between Ed Willey and Kathleen Willey and she finally demanded a plan that would bring it to an end.  There was a stormy family meeting about it on the night of November 28, 1993 and Ed Willey moved out of the house.  The next day is when Kathleen Willey went to the White House to see Bill Clinton about a job.  She says the president assaulted her during that visit.  It was later discovered that Ed Willey had driven into the woods on the same day.  His body was found by hunters on November 30, 1993.  Authorities ruled his death a suicide by shotgun.  There was a suicide note apologizing for the financial problems.

*eRumor  *Jerry Parks – Head of Clinton’s gubernatorial security team in Little Rock.  Gunned down in his car at a deserted intersection outside Little Rock.  Park’s son said his father was building a dossier on Clinton. He allegedly threatened to reveal this information. After he died the files
were mysteriously removed from his house. 

*The Truth:*

 Jerry Luther Parks was the head of security for the Clinton-Gore Little Rock headquarters in 1992.  On September 26, 1996, he was murdered down while driving through a Little Rock intersection.  A lone gunman fired seven shots at him.  This was two months after Vince Foster’s death.  Both Parks’ wife and son have said that they believe Parks was murdered and that he feared for his life.  His murder has never been solved.  According to Gary Parks, Jerry Parks’ son, the files were on the sexual escapades of Bill Clinton.  They were not removed from Parks’ house after his death.  According to investigative reporter Christopher Ruddy, the files that Parks had been keeping on Clinton were taken during a burglary several weeks before Parks’ death.  Clyde Steelman, the homicide sergeant investigating the murders for the Little Rock Police told New York Times Magazine writer Philip Weiss that he didn’t believe the theories of Parks’ son and wife and that he’d found no evidence of the alleged files.

*eRumor  *James Bunch – Died from a gunshot suicide. It was reported that he had a “Black Book” of people which contained names of influential people who visited prostitutes in Texas and Arkansas. 

*The Truth:*

We have yet to find the details on this person.

*eRumor   *James Wilson – Was found dead in May 1993 from an apparent hanging suicide.  He was reported to have ties to Whitewater.

*The Truth:*

He was known as John Wilson, a popular leader and political figure in the Washington D.C. area and Chairman of the District of Columbia Council.  He was found dead on May 19,1993.  Authorities ruled Wilson’s death a suicide by hanging.  According to numerous articles in the Washington Post, Wilson had long suffered from depression and had twice before attempted suicide.  TruthOrFiction.com has found no evidence that he had any information about the Clintons or any ties to Whitewater.

*eRumor  *Kathy Ferguson, ex-wife of Arkansas Trooper Danny Ferguson, was found dead in May 1994, in her living room with a gunshot to her head. It was ruled a suicide even though there were several packed suitcases, as if she were going somewhere. Danny Ferguson was a co-defendant along with Bill Clinton in the Paula Jones lawsuit. Kathy Ferguson was a possible corroborating witness for Paula Jones.

*The Truth:*

Kathy Ferguson was found dead on May 11, 1994, five days after Paula Jones filed a sexual harassment lawsuit against President Bill Clinton.  She died of a gunshot wound to the head and a suicide note was found.  Her ex-husband was Arkansas Trooper Danny Ferguson, one of those named in the so-called “Troopergate” cases involving those who had been a part of then Governor Clinton’s security detail.  He was named in Paula Jones’ suit.  According to an Associated Press article on May 14, 1993, she was found not in her living room, however, but in the apartment of her boyfriend, Sherwood police officer Bill Shelton.  The suicide note said, “I can’t stay here any longer. Things will never be the same for us. I can’t take that.”

*eRumor  *Bill Shelton – Arkansas State Trooper and fiancee of Kathy Ferguson.Critical of the suicide ruling of his fiancee, he was found

dead in June, 1994 of a gunshot wound also ruled a suicide at the grave site of his fiancee. 

*The Truth:*

Thirty-one year old Bill Shelton was police officer in Sherwood, Arkansas, and engaged to Kathy Ferguson.  It was in his apartment that she was found dead.  He was one of many of her friends who felt that Ferguson did not commit suicide and that the coroner’s report was not accurate about her wound being self-inflicted.  He was found a month later sprawled over her grave with a gunshot wound to his head that was similar to what the coroner had described as Ferguson’s wound.

*eRumor  *Gandy Baugh – Attorney for Clinton’s friend Dan Lassater, died by jumping out a window of a tall building January, 1994. His client was a convicted drug distributor. 

*The Truth:*

Gandy Baugh jumped out of a window of a multi-story building and died on January 8, 1994.  Published reports say he was defending a man named Dan Lassater in a financial misconduct case.  Lassater was an associate of Bill Clinton’s who was convicted of cocaine distribution.

*eRumor  *Florence Martin – Accountant & sub-contractor for the CIA, was related to the Barry Seal Mena Airport drug smuggling case. He died of three gunshot wounds.

*The Truth:*

This is an interesting one.  Many of the “Body Count” lists say Florence Martin was killed in Mabelle, Texas in 1994.  That Florence Martin, however, was a 69 year old employee of a nearby convenience store and a spokesperson for the Baylor County, Texas District Attorney’s office says she had nothing to do with Bobby Seal, Mena, Arkansas, or the CIA.  We’re still working on it.

*eRumor  *Suzanne Coleman – Reportedly had an affair with Clinton when he was Arkansas Attorney General. Died of a gunshot wound to the back of the head, ruled a suicide. Was pregnant at the time of her death. 

*The Truth:*

Still working on this one.

*eRumor  *Paula Grober – Clinton’s speech interpreter for the deaf from 1978 until her death December 9, 1992. She died in a one car accident.

*The Truth:*

 No evidence that there was anything criminal about her death.

*eRumor  *Danny Casolaro – Investigative reporter. Investigating Mena Airport and Arkansas Development Finance Authority. He slit his wrists, apparently, in the middle of his investigation.

*The Truth:*

Forty-four year old Danny Casolaro was found dead in the Sheraton hotel in Martinsburg, West Virginia on August 10, 1991.  His wrists had been slashed.  According to an October 14, 1991 People Magazine story on his death, he had warned friends and family that his life was in danger.  He said it was because of what he called “the story of the century” but it was not about Bill Clinton.  It was about the Regan-Bush administration and an alleged effort to delay the freeing of the hostages being held at the time by Iran in order to do damage to President Jimmy Carter’s reelection bid.  Casolaro was told that as a part of the effort, drugs and weapons were being flown into and out of the airport at Mena, Arkansas.  Bill Clinton was governor at the time and there have been numerous questions about whether Clinton was in any way involved in any of the activities connected with Mena or protected those who were involved.

*eRumor  *Paul Wilcher – Attorney investigating corruption at Mena Airport with Casolaro and the 1980 “October Surprise” was found dead on a toilet June 22, 1993 in his Washington DC apartment. Had delivered a report to Janet Reno 3 weeks before his death.

*The Truth:*

In his report to Attorney General Reno, Wilcher said that he was in grave danger and that if the information he had for the Attorney General fell into the wrong hands, there could be people “silenced in the very near future.”

*eRumor  *Jon Parnell Walker – Whitewater investigator for Resolution TrustCorp. Jumped to his death from his Arlington, Virginia apartment balcony August15, 1993. He was investigating the Morgan Guarantee scandal.

*The Truth:*

undetermined

*eRumor  *Barbara Wise – Commerce Department staffer. Worked closely with Ron Brown and John Huang. Cause of death unknown. Died November 29, 1996. Her bruised, nude body was found locked in her office at the Department of Commerce. 

*The Truth:*

According to a report on WRC-TV in the Washington area, Wise’s body was found in a locked office and was partly nude and bruised.  The crime has never been solved.  There has not been any evidence that her death was related to any of the Ron Brown or John Huang events.

*eRumor   *Charles Meissner – Assistant Secretary of Commerce who gave John Huang special security clearance, died shortly thereafter in a small plane crash. 

*The Truth:*

Charles Meissner was not killed in a small plane crash but was among those killed along with Commerce Secretary Ron Brown in the crash of an Air Force plane in Croatia in 1996.

*eRumor  *Dr. Stanley Heard – Chairman of the National Chiropractic Health Care Advisory Committee died with his attorney Steve Dickson in a small plane crash. Dr. Heard, in addition to serving on Clinton’s advisory council personally treated Clinton’s mother, stepfather and brother.

*The Truth:*

According to the National Transportation and Safety Board, the crash was due to “AN INADEQUATE ANNUAL INSPECTION OF THE AIRPLANE AND NON-COMPLIANCE WITH AIRWORTHINESS DIRECTIVES BY COMPANY MAINTENANCE PERSONNEL.”   The NTSB says the airplane caught fire in the air and crashed while the pilot attempted to make an emergency landing.  There is no evidence that we can find that links the crash or Dr. Stanley heard to any criminal.

*eRumor  *Barry Seal – Drug running pilot out of Mena Arkansas, death was no accident Johnny Lawhorn Jr. – Mechanic, found a check made out to Bill Clinton in the trunk of a car left at his repair shop. He was found dead after his car had hit a utility pole.

*The Truth:*

Several books could be written about Barry Seal.  He was a danger-loving pilot who was regarded as the best known cocaine smuggler of the 1980’s.  He did not die in a car accident.  He was murdered in Baton Rouge, Louisiana in 1986 by three men with machine guns and who were later arrested and convicted.  They were Colombians and authorities say they were connected with the Medellin drug cartel.  The Attorney General of Louisiana told U.S. Attorney General Ed Meese in 1986 that Seal smuggled $3 to $5 billion worth of drugs into the U.S.  In 1981, Seal began running his smuggling operation out of a highly guarded and, for a while, secret airport in Mena, Arkansas.  That airport and Seal’s activities were to become a part of the investigation into the Iran-Contra controversy from the Reagan administration.   There have been questions of whether Bill Clinton, who was governor of Arkansas at the time, may have looked the other way if he knew about the drug smuggling operation, but there has not been proof of that.  

*eRumor  *Stanley Huggins – Investigated Madison Guarantee. His death was a purported suicide and his report was never released. Hershell Friday – Attorney and Clinton fund raiser died March 1, 1994 when his plane exploded.

*The Truth:*

Saying that his plane exploded is misleading. According to the NTSB, it crashed, but without any explosion prior to the crash or causing the crash.

*eRumor*  Kevin Ives & Don Henry – Known as “The boys on the track” case. Reports say the boys may have stumbled upon the Mena Arkansas airport drug operation. A controversial case, the initial report of death said, due to falling asleep on railroad tracks. Later reports claim the 2 boys had been slain before being placed on the tracks. Many linked to the case died before their testimony could come before a Grand Jury.

*The Truth:*

This is one of the stories out of Arkansas that has a lot of people asking very tough questions.  It is a story that is often told, however, as though it has something to do with Bill Clinton, but no Clinton connection has been established, especially with the boy’s deaths.  The most notable aspect of the event was that the authorities originally treated the boy’s death as an accident, but it was later clear that they had been killed and their bodies placed on the tracks.  Some have said the boys innocently found the secret Mena drug trafficking activities and were killed to keep them silenced.  Others have said that the boys discovered a local cocaine dealing operation and were killed by drug dealers.

*eRumor  *THE FOLLOWING PERSONS HAD INFORMATION ON THE IVES/HENRY CASE: Keith Coney – Died when his motorcycle slammed into the back of a truck, 7/88.  Keith McMaskle – Died stabbed 113 times, Nov, 1988 Gregory Collins – Died from a gunshot wound January 1989. Jeff Rhodes – He was shot, mutilated and found burned in a trash dump in April 1989. James Milan – Found decapitated. However, the Coroner ruled his death was due to “natural causes”.  Jordan Kettleson – Was found shot to death in the front seat of his pickup truck in June 1990.  Richard Winters – A suspect in the Ives / Henry deaths. He was killed in a set-up robbery July 1989.

THE FOLLOWING CLINTON BODYGUARDS ARE DEAD:
Major William S. Barkley Jr.
Captain Scott J. Reynolds
Sgt. Brian Hanley
Sgt. Tim Sabel Major
General William Robertson
Col. William Densberger
Col. Robert Kelly Spec.
Gary Rhodes
Steve Willis
Robert Williams
Conway LeBleu
Todd McKeehan

*The Truth:*

We haven’t confirmed all of these, but as stated above, there isn’t any evidence the Henry and Ives case is connected to Bill Clinton.

Update: A rumor that John Ashe died days before he was scheduled to testify against a Clinton Foundation donor went viral in June 2016. Click here for our investigation into that rumor.

*eRumor *A so-called top Democratic Party staffer named Seth Conrad Rich was assassinated in Washington, D.C., in July 2016 while on his way to testify about Hillary Clinton.

*The Truth:*

Democratic staffer Seth Conrad Rich was shot and killed in Northwest D.C. in an apparent robbery, WUSA 9 in Washington reported. Rumors that Rich was assassinated, or that he was on his way to testify about Hillary Clinton at the time of his death, are false and started as Russian propaganda. The Russian Foreign Intelligence Service, or SVR, issued a propaganda piece that reported a Clinton hit team had been connected to Conrad’s death, and that the FBI had “captured” them. The story was picked up by right-wing websites in America, and (false) rumors that a Clinton hit team had assassinated Rich quickly spread.

Click here to read our full investigation into Seth Conrad Rich’s death.

*eRumor* Former United Nations General Assembly President John Ashe died suddenly and unexpectedly in June 2016 days before he was set to testify about a corruption case involving a Clinton donor.

*The Truth:*

It’s true that John Ashe died suddenly in the middle of a corruption case that involved a former Clinton donor. But prosecutors in the case said that Ashe was not scheduled to testify against Hillary Clinton or the Clinton Foundation in the case. Rather, he was scheduled for regular pre-trial activities. Besides that, the Clintons weren’t involved int he corruption case — even though a controversial Chinese real estate developer who made contributions to the Clintons and the Democratic Party back in the 90s was. Also, Ashe’s family released a statement saying that the 61-year-old had been under the care of a neurologist for two brain “episodes” that were similar to the one that led to his death on June 22, 22016. Ashe’s death doesn’t appear to be suspicious.

Click here to read our full investigation into John Ashe’s death.

*eRumor* Scott Robert Makufa, a researcher and author who wrote books that were critical of the Clintons under the pen name Victor Thorn, was mysteriously shot and killed on the morning of his 54th birthday on a mountaintop in Pennsylvania.

*The Truth:*

Victor Thorn’s family has said that he committed suicide on the morning of his 54th birthday. Thorn’s brother, William J. Makufa, said in an interview with his brother’s former employer, American Free Press, that Thorn “absolutely did not like dealing with death and sickness … Scott did not want to get old. He was, and we still are and right now, watching my parents who are in their early 80s go through a lot of health issues. I’m sure that played a part. It is also my true belief that Scott very much believed that death isn’t the end and we continue on … He truly believed his journey was done and he wanted to see what came next.” 

Click here to read our full investigation into Victor Thorn’s death.

*eRumor* Shawn Lucas, a 38-year-old man who released a viral video of himself serving the Democratic National Committee (DNC) and former DNC Chair Debbie Wasserman Schultz with a class action lawsuit alleging fraud for favoring Hillary Clinton in the presidential primaries, died suddenly a month later.

*The Truth:*

Shawn Lucas served the DNC and Debbie Wasserman Shultz with a lawsuit alleging  “fraud and other claims” on July 3, 2016. You can watch a video of him serving the DNC here. About a month later, Lucas died suddenly and unexpectedly in Washington D.C., police and his family have confirmed. The cause and manner of his death have not yet been released to the public, so check back for updates. As of right now, claims about Lucas’s death are unproven.

Click here to read our full investigation into Shawn Lucas’s death.


----------



## HaShev (Nov 22, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Well if a Clinton associate dies at any age for any reason...  the psychopathic Trump whores will scream the Clinton’s killed them.
> Yes they are that crazy.


So then *you admit and recognize* that Dems are "THAT CRAZY" for screaming collusion for any Republican meeting with a ANY Russian (even when part of their job and arranged and set up by Obama himself) and even if Obama himself met the same Russian 22 times at the WH.
Gotch yourself!   
Aren't you tired of boomeranging 
yourself yet?  Maybe you should stick to
 play-doh.


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 22, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Oh for goodness sake, a bunch of lazyass people around here.....


Why does this INTERNET WEBSITE represent the "truth" in your eyes?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 22, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Sad that you can't read or have the reading comprehension to see that Clintons could NOT be held criminally responsible for many of those on the body count list and a few of them are unsolved. I posted earlier to SOMEONE ELSE (that means NOT you) that I wasn't claiming such. I just said that where the Clintons are, bodies show up. 
You and Reasonable really need to pay closer attention before jumping to conclusions.

BTW.......if you don't like the site I provided that actually substantiates much of your beliefs, then please, by all means, provide 'a credible information source' of your own.......and it'll probably say the same thing


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 22, 2017)

Interesting article explains WHY I've grown the HATE Google.

Try it. Type in Clinton body, into Google. Then try Bing. Or any other. Remember, the GOAL is to provide the information the USER is searching for.

Google accused of hiding negative stories during Hillary Clinton's campaign | Daily Mail Online


----------



## SmokeALib (Nov 22, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Oh for goodness sake, a bunch of lazyass people around here.....
> ...


Because it's not MSNBC or CNN.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 22, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


The fact that the site even brings up the issue discounts its credibility. What is sad is that you don't have any critical thinking skills.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 22, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Oh for goodness sake, a bunch of lazyass people around here.....
> ...



I didn't say I personally thought it as truth, but was a comprehensive list of victims attributed to the Clintons in some way, includes many of those deaths as just normal everyday happenings, many suicides and a few unsolved mysteries and was written in a more factual way than what is in Snopes, that includes much opinion in the writing. FACT CHECK: Clinton Body Bags 

Ultimately I am just saying more people that know the Clintons have died than most other public figures. There is much controversy & theories over their deaths and who, if anyone, is responsible.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 22, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Do you have any facts to contribute here? Or you just going to keep criticizing me?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 22, 2017)

SmokeALib said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



True, but unfortunately the site does claim mainstream media as much of their sources.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 22, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Okay, let's apply some critical thinking skills.  For example, what it says about Vince Foster:

 "*eRumor  *Vince Foster – Former White House councilor, and colleague of Hillary Clinton at Little Rock’s Rose Law firm. Died of a gunshot wound to the head, ruled a suicide.

*The Truth:*

 Vince Foster was Deputy White House Counsel and the Clinton’s lawyer.  He was found dead in Fort Marcy Park on July 20, 1993. Three investigations into Foster’s death, including one by Independent Counsel Kenneth Starr, have concluded that the death was a suicide.  Critics of the investigations say Foster’s death does not fit the facts of a suicide and that there are a lot of unanswered questions about his death, some of the activities at the White House after his body was found, and the investigations themselves.  Although there are numerous theories about what may have happened to Foster and why, none of them has been proven."

Although it says it was ruled a suicide by authorities and was even investigated by Ken Starr, it does not conclusively discount the belief among Clinton haters that "there are a lot of unanswered questions about his death, some of the activities at the White House after his body was found, and the investigations themselves."

There is nothing here to deter those who want to believe the Clintons were involved in his death.  It only says the authorities ruled it suicide, but the people who want to believe in Clinton culpability don't care what they authorities say (unless authorities are saying what they want to hear). 

What is written in this piece does not lay to rest anything.  What good is it?

I'm not going to read all the others: I have no interest in reading nonsense.


----------



## SmokeALib (Nov 22, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


I take it you're a democrat...


----------



## buttercup (Nov 22, 2017)

[/url]


----------



## buttercup (Nov 22, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Okay, let's apply some critical thinking skills.  For example, what it says about Vince Foster:
> 
> "*eRumor  *Vince Foster – Former White House councilor, and colleague of Hillary Clinton at Little Rock’s Rose Law firm. Died of a gunshot wound to the head, ruled a suicide.
> 
> ...



Do you remember when it actually happened or were you too young? I don't mean to be blunt, but anyone with two brain cells to rub together who has actually researched the Foster case knows that it stinks to high heaven, it was not a suicide. There have been books written about this, that go into all of it in detail. 

It is so sad to me that people put partisanship above a genuine desire for the actual truth. Supporting a criminal like Hillary Clinton is a perfect example of that.


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 22, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Holy sheep fuck.
> ...


I agree . I only believe real news like the Kkklinton plutonium dealio...Care to refute ?


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 22, 2017)

buttercup said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, let's apply some critical thinking skills.  For example, what it says about Vince Foster:
> ...


I am definitely old enough to remember when it happened.  Ken Starr is hardly a Democratic partisan, and he found it to be a suicide. You do know who Ken Starr is?  You are obviously a conspiracy enthusiast.  People who believe in conspiracies have no critical thinking skills.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 22, 2017)

buttercup said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, let's apply some critical thinking skills.  For example, what it says about Vince Foster:
> ...


This is so ludicrous.  Clinton has been investigated for 30 years and has never been indicted for anything. And yet you believe she is a criminal: LMAO.  You are the one putting partisanship above common sense and reality.


----------



## HaShev (Nov 22, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Interesting article explains WHY I've grown the HATE Google.
> 
> Try it. Type in Clinton body, into Google. Then try Bing. Or any other. Remember, the GOAL is to provide the information the USER is searching for.
> 
> Google accused of hiding negative stories during Hillary Clinton's campaign | Daily Mail Online


You might be interested to know that
finally someone is seriously challenging the overeach and intrusive nature of Google that I've brought up many a times myself as a consumer advocate.
Missouri's  Republican Attorney General Josh Hawley launched an investigation into Google's data mining.
Here's an up and comer future politician to watch rise up the ranks.  
Missouri attorney general investigating Google


----------



## theHawk (Nov 22, 2017)

SmokeALib said:


> My understanding is he just got done watching one of my favorite Hitchcock movies "The Man Who Knew Too Much".
> Clinton mega-donor dies of gunshot wound to head



“A sudden onset” in dealing with a “mental health issue”?

Now even Dems are admitting liberalism is a mental health disease?


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

Likkmee said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Been debunked thousands of times but that won’t stop you from lying about it..

FACT CHECK: Hillary Clinton Gave 20 Percent of United States' Uranium to Russia in Exchange for Clinton Foundation Donations?


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

theHawk said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > My understanding is he just got done watching one of my favorite Hitchcock movies "The Man Who Knew Too Much".
> ...


Which Dems? The voices in your head talking to you again?


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

Likkmee said:


> Yes those evull conspiracies snowflakes bleat about while waving the flag
> Operation Northwoods
> Operation Paperclip
> Guatemala syphylis
> ...


That’s the most incoherent post I’ve read all week.


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 22, 2017)

You talk about Scratchy Jones and then use Snopes for a reality check ? LOL


----------



## K9Buck (Nov 22, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



You're a paid troll, right? 

Hillary is a career criminal that should be in prison. 

On another note, you're supposed to be backing up your k*nt mouth and all of the lies you've been spewing.  Or was that the paid troll that was on shift before you came on?  LOL!


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

SmokeALib said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


If she doesn’t want to read nonsense she probably is a dem..


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 22, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Yes those evull conspiracies snowflakes bleat about while waving the flag
> ...


Since you only like "real news" 
U.S. Military Wanted to Provoke War With Cuba

Here's one straight from your employer
Operation Paperclip: The Secret Intelligence Program to Bring Nazi Scientists to America — Central Intelligence Agency


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


Career criminal. Lol
I see you’ve been brainwashed by your right wing media and still spouting gibberish about me.
How come you’re unemployed and up all night? Can’t hold a  job I see.


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

Likkmee said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


why are you sending me links from 2001? You’re all over the place. Damn...


----------



## K9Buck (Nov 22, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> How come you’re unemployed and up all night? Can’t hold a  job I see.



How come you’re unemployed and up all night? Can’t hold a  job I see.


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 22, 2017)

The only thing you resist, like all you flag waving assholes, is TRUTH.


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > How come you’re unemployed and up all night? Can’t hold a  job I see.
> ...


I don’t need to work. I’m financially secure. You on the other hand are probably collecting welfare..


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

Likkmee said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


You’re a very weird little fellow.


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

Likkmee said:


> The only thing you resist, like all you flag waving assholes, is TRUTH.


I’m not a flag waver...  and if you’re not resisting these abominable policies of this sick president you’re an unamerican slime ball.


----------



## K9Buck (Nov 22, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



You're also a pathological liar and a sniveling little twat that can't back up his k*nt mouth.


----------



## K9Buck (Nov 22, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing you resist, like all you flag waving assholes, is TRUTH.
> ...



Hey k*nt, you had no problem with Bill Clinton remaining in office after all of the allegations were made against him.  Why is it different now with Trump, eh, k*nt?


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


I see I hit a nerve. Good. And stop copying al of my comments. 
So how long have you been unemployed and sucking society’s tit?


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


There you go again assuming.. ASS u ME.


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


I can back up everything I say Skippy.
Ya see when you facts and truth on your side you need not fear bonehead bottom feeders like you. 
Imagine still supporting DT after all you’ve seen of him for a year..Ha.


----------



## K9Buck (Nov 22, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> I can back up everything I say Skippy.
> Ya see when you facts and truth on your side you need not fear bonehead bottom feeders like you.
> Imagine still supporting DT after all you’ve seen of him for a year..Ha.



You haven't backed up shit.  I've called you out on numerous lies and you go into k*nt mode every time, or perhaps that was the shill that logged in on the shift before yours.


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

Likkmee said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


Clear as mud. Are you locked away in an asylum?


----------



## K9Buck (Nov 22, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> So how long have you been unemployed and sucking society’s tit?



I'm at work and have nothing better to do.  I work for the federal government.


----------



## K9Buck (Nov 22, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> There you go again assuming.. ASS u ME.



No, k*nt.  You were just bragging about how Bill "got the last laugh" on the Republicans.  You obviously supported Bill.  

So I'll ask again, k*nt.  How is it that you supported Bill remaining in office but now believe Trump should resign?  

Now watch this twat go into full k*nt mode again.


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > I can back up everything I say Skippy.
> ...


I’m still waiting for just one example of your imagined lies of mine. Your first attempt was insane with your “ Trump didn’t say he grabs pussy” lunacy. 
The only thing you’ve called out for is HELP. Damn and you need it..

So how long have you been on welfare? 
Still paying for the broken down trailer you bought?


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

This mental patient sure loves to use the word kunt. Probably because he never gets any.


----------



## K9Buck (Nov 22, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> I’m still waiting for just one example of your imagined lies of mine.



That's another lie.  I already did and you ran like a k*nt.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 22, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



You're pretty defensive about all this.


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

This thread is a hoot. It brings together all the Clinton Derangement Syndrome Trump sheep.


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


Your misconception is noted..


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 22, 2017)

Up until the Birthers came along, I think the Clinton body count conspiracy theorists were the number one wackos around.


----------



## K9Buck (Nov 22, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> This mental patient sure loves to use the word kunt. Probably because he never gets any.



You cannot persuade based on facts and reason because your argument is illogical and erroneous.  Therefore, you lie repeatedly and, when caught in your lies, you go into what I so eloquently describe as "k*nt" mode.  You see, people with integrity and character speak honestly.  But that's not you because you're a lying, sniveling, little k*nt who is worthy of scorn and derision.


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

Boot up the ass, Dog Feces ..  damn..  where do these mental defectives all come from?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 22, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



...and in denial.


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > This mental patient sure loves to use the word kunt. Probably because he never gets any.
> ...


I see the fact you don’t ever get any pussy hit a nerve of yours..
Bullseye.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 22, 2017)

SmokeALib said:


> My understanding is he just got done watching one of my favorite Hitchcock movies "The Man Who Knew Too Much".
> Clinton mega-donor dies of gunshot wound to head


do the Clintons know anyone that hasn't committed suicide?


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

I almost feel sorry for the trump sheep for the pain and anguish they’ll experience when Bob Mueller releases his final report. 
They’ll know they’ve been taken by a con man.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 22, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Boot up the ass, Dog Feces ..  damn..  where do these mental defectives all come from?


Saying anything bad about the filth-bag Clintons is like bitch-slapping your whore mama.


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

The Clintons are murderers meme is right up there with Trump is a honest man laugher..


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Boot up the ass, Dog Feces ..  damn..  where do these mental defectives all come from?
> ...


You’re Bill Clinton’s bitch and never forget it. 
If he could have run for prez last year he’d win in a landslide.


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

Anyone who thinks the Clinton’s are murderers need a full psychiatric workup..., which is EVERY LAST deplorable head case..


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 22, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> The Clintons are murderers meme is right up there with Trump is a honest man laugher..


Webb Hubble is Hillary's babydaddy.


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

Where’d my punching bag dog feces go? I guess he needs his rest for the long walk to his mailbox to pick up his welfare check.


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > The Clintons are murderers meme is right up there with Trump is a honest man laugher..
> ...


You don’t say.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 22, 2017)

Hillary is a muff-diving murderer.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 22, 2017)

Bill never met a teen he didn't want to rape.


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


Paid troll? Naaaaa
I kick deplorable ass for fun.


----------



## K9Buck (Nov 22, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> I almost feel sorry for the trump sheep for the pain and anguish they’ll experience when Bob Mueller releases his final report.
> They’ll know they’ve been taken by a con man.



Nobody on the right cares about Mueller's report or indictments.  Flynn and Manafort are of no concern.  None of this will have an iota of effect on Trump or his policies and he will coast to victory again in 20' and by an even larger margin of victory.  You have been duped...sucker.


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Hillary is a muff-diving murderer.


The little icon you use shows your deep insecurity.


----------



## K9Buck (Nov 22, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> I kick deplorable ass for fun.



Not really.  Virtually no other liberals come in to defend your nonsense and everyone else just laughs at you.  Your first step toward recovery is to be truthful.  If and when you can be truthful, you will be on your way to becoming a decent human being.


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > I almost feel sorry for the trump sheep for the pain and anguish they’ll experience when Bob Mueller releases his final report.
> ...


Oh you’ll care alright. When Trump gets his indictment for obstruction of justice and being an enemy of the US for money laundering thru Russia you’ll have more egg on your face than you did tonite..


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 22, 2017)

Hillary murdered 4 Americans in Lybia to cover up the shitty job she did as Sec. State, only to lose to a burnt-orange real estate jackass with ZERO experience.  


She is that shitty.


----------



## K9Buck (Nov 22, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> You’re Bill Clinton’s bitch and never forget it.
> If he could have run for prez last year he’d win in a landslide.



There you are, back to fellating Bill as usual!


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > I kick deplorable ass for fun.
> ...


Moron thinks this is high school and a popularity contest. Since you’re a HS dropout I know how senstive you are with HS stuff.


----------



## K9Buck (Nov 22, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Oh you’ll care alright. When Trump gets his indictment for obstruction of justice and being an enemy of the US for money laundering thru Russia you’ll have more egg on your face than you did tonite..



Saved for posterity so that in a few months, when this is all said and done, we can re-visit this topic and watch you go into full k*nt mode again.  LOL.


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > You’re Bill Clinton’s bitch and never forget it.
> ...


Just being honest. Something you’ll never understand. Bill Clinton is a rock star and would have humiliated trump is he could have run.


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> *The Clinton retirement plan.
> It's to die for!*


Well the Clinton’s certainly kill off RWNJ brain cells. Of that, there is no doubt.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 22, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Oh you’ll care alright. When Trump gets his indictment for obstruction of justice and being an enemy of the US for money laundering thru Russia you’ll have more egg on your face than you did tonite.


You are in full meltdown mode.  


Obstruction?  Even commie-lib Harvard law professors call that bullshit.

Either way.  Murdering Hillary ain't finna be President.

You triple-lose.


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Oh you’ll care alright. When Trump gets his indictment for obstruction of justice and being an enemy of the US for money laundering thru Russia you’ll have more egg on your face than you did tonite..
> ...


Why did 9 members of Trump’s team illegally meet with Russians and then lie about it. 
Nothing fishy going on there right? 
You naive putz.


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Oh you’ll care alright. When Trump gets his indictment for obstruction of justice and being an enemy of the US for money laundering thru Russia you’ll have more egg on your face than you did tonite.
> ...


Your dumbfuc president ADMITTED obstruction of justice live on network TV.
Ha ha ha


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 22, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


And he STILL will not go down for obstruction, because idiots like you don't understand how the executive branch works, among a shit-ton of other things.

Ronald Reagan's big-spending, dementia ass would have kicked the cocksucking shit out of both obama and the Clinton Crime Family.  As long as we're doing impossible what-if scenarios.  

And orange-ass Trump DID beat Hillary.


Cry about that.


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Oh being president means he’s immune from obstruction of justice charges? 
I see you flunked Middle school history class. 
This thin skinned whiny little bitch incompetent asshole Russian whore is going DOWN.


----------



## Reasonable (Nov 22, 2017)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Hillary murdered 4 Americans in Lybia to cover up the shitty job she did as Sec. State, only to lose to a burnt-orange real estate jackass with ZERO experience.
> 
> 
> She is that shitty.


15 Benghazi investigations prove you’re a liar.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 22, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


I didn't flunk reading comprehension.  I also didn't flunk civics.


Trump beat Hillary.

Get past the denial and anger phases.  


Understand that the Clintons are done...forever.

The best you can hope for is Mike Pence's Jesus-lovin' ass.


You should go ahead and check yourself into a mental hospital.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 22, 2017)

Cry.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 22, 2017)

What happens if Trump goes down (and by "goes down" I mean removed, not murdered by the Clintons, which is more likely):


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 22, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Doubledareme said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


My gf in 7th grade died of cancer when she was in H.S. 
One of my H.S. football teammates died 15 years ago of heart disease.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 22, 2017)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> What happens if Trump goes down (and by "goes down" I mean removed, not murdered by the Clintons, which is more likely):


The Crooked Clintons will be gone long before Big Orange leaves this Earth.


----------



## K9Buck (Nov 22, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



So why is it now you believe Trump should resign when you didn't demand the same of Bill?  Oh wait, I know.  It's because Trump has an "R" by his name and Bill has a "D".


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 22, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> The Crooked Clintons will be gone long before Big Orange leaves this Earth.


If the Clintons don't murder him first.


His name was Seth Rich.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 22, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> This is so ludicrous.  Clinton has been investigated for 30 years and has never been indicted for anything. And yet you believe she is a criminal: LMAO.  You are the one putting partisanship above common sense and reality.



Yes, because the government is so honest and not the least bit corrupt! lol   The bottom line is, there was no real investigation, it's what the government always does whenever something like this happens,  it's covered up, because at the higher levels they are all corrupt and especially the Clintons were protected.  There's a reason for that, but I get the feeling that talking about this with you would fall on deaf ears because you seem to be one of those people who still trusts the government and thinks that the Clintons are good people.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 22, 2017)

buttercup said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > This is so ludicrous.  Clinton has been investigated for 30 years and has never been indicted for anything. And yet you believe she is a criminal: LMAO.  You are the one putting partisanship above common sense and reality.
> ...


Another great example of the imaginary planet that GOP dupes inhabit... Stupidest voters in the world... Oh wait not stupid brainwashed functional morons. The fox Rush Limbaugh etc etc propaganda machine is scary. Bring back some actual debates on all these shows...


----------



## buttercup (Nov 22, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Another great example of the imaginary planet that GOP dupes inhabit... Stupidest voters in the world... Oh wait not stupid brainwashed functional morons. The fox Rush Limbaugh etc etc propaganda machine is scary. Bring back some actual debates on all these shows...



I'm not in the GOP.  I don't listen to Rush Limbaugh.  I don't support the D's or the R's. Try again.

Anyone who does not realize that the Clintons are corrupt is woefully ignorant.


----------



## BluesLegend (Nov 22, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



And yet we kicked the living shit out of the Democrats, whooped their ass and took the House, Senate, and White House. How does it feel to suffer repeated historical beatings?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 22, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> World Nut  Daily. Perfect source for this nut case.



You don't have to be an ignorant asshole every day of your life. 

Please explain to us why all of the links below are from unreliable sources, SPECIFICALLY.
.
.
.
.


About 198,000 results (0.80 seconds)








*Search Results*
*Top stories*

Trial Lawyer Steve Mostyn, Soros Ally, 1971-2017
Capital Research Center
1 day ago

Steve Mostyn, Texas Democratic Fund-Raiser, Dies at 46
The New York Times
4 days ago

Steve Mostyn, Houston attorney and major Dem donor, dies
Houston Chronicle
5 days ago
More for steve mostyn
*Steve Mostyn, Texas Democratic Fund-Raiser, Dies at 46 - The New ...*
https://www.nytimes.com/.../steve-mostyn-texas-democratic-fund-raiser-dies-at-46.html
4 days ago - Steve Mostyn, a Texas trial lawyer and one of the nation's leading Democratic donors, who spent a fortune in a long effort to turn his reliably red ...
*Steve Mostyn, Democratic mega-donor, dies at 46 - CBS News*
Steve Mostyn, Democratic mega-donor, dies at 46
6 days ago - AUSTIN, Texas -- Democratic mega-donor Steve Mostyn, a powerful Texas trial lawyer who was among the nation's largest backers of liberal ...
*Trial Lawyer Steve Mostyn, Soros Ally, 1971-2017 - Capital Research ...*
Trial Lawyer Steve Mostyn, Soros Ally, 1971-2017
2 days ago - Steve “Hurricane” Mostyn (full name John Steven Mostyn), a Houston, Texas-based trial lawyer, contributor to left-wing causes, member of the ...
*J. Steve Mostyn - Wikipedia*
J. Steve Mostyn - Wikipedia
John Steven Mostyn, (March 28, 1971 – November 15, 2017), was an American attorney and the founder of Mostyn Law in Houston, Texas. Mostyn and his wife ...
*Prominent Texas Lawyer Dies After Battle With Mental Illness | Above ...*
https://abovethelaw.com/.../prominent-texas-lawyer-dies-after-battle-with-mental-illne...
5 days ago - Steve Mostyn, a prominent Texas attorney, died Wednesday. The cause of death has been confirmed by his firm, Mostyn Law, as suicide:.
*Trial lawyer and Soros ally Steve Mostyn dead at 46 - Website*
canadafreepress.com/article/trial-lawyer-and-soros-ally-steve-mostyn-dead-at-46
9 hours ago - Steve “Hurricane” Mostyn (full name John Steven Mostyn), a Houston, Texas-based trial lawyer, contributor to left-wing causes, member of the ...
*Clinton mega-donor dies of gunshot wound to head - WND.com*
www.wnd.com/2017/11/clinton-mega-donor-dies-of-gunshot-wound-to-head/
9 hours ago - Steve Mostyn, a 46-year-old Texas trial lawyer who reportedly contributed millions to pro-Clinton super PACs, was found dead in his Houston ...
*Houston Plaintiffs Lawyer Steve Mostyn Passes Away in "Battle With a ...*
https://www.law.com/.../houston-plaintiffs-lawyer-steve-mostyn-passes-away-in-battle...
6 days ago - Steve Mostyn a founder of Mostyn Law in Houston battled with mental health issues his wife Amber Mostyn confirmed in a statement.
*Steve Mostyn, Charlie Crist's Mysterious Mega-Donor, Dies in Texas ...*
sunshinestatenews.com/.../steve-mostyn-charlie-crists-mysterious-mega-donor-dies-tex...
5 days ago - Steve Mostyn, the Texas millionaire trial attorney and Democratic mega-donor who donated $2.3 million in 2014 to gubernatorial candidate ...



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 Next











J. Steve Mostyn
American attorney
John Steven Mostyn, was an American attorney and the founder of Mostyn Law in Houston, Texas. Mostyn and his wife also founded the Glenda Jean Mostyn and Joe E Moreno Educational Foundation, a charity to assist children with special needs. Wikipedia

Born: March 28, 1971
Died: November 15, 2017


Feedback


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 22, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Doubledareme said:
> ...


Just out of curiosity, what is your definition or list of 'reliable' sources of information?


----------



## jillian (Nov 22, 2017)

SmokeALib said:


> My understanding is he just got done watching one of my favorite Hitchcock movies "The Man Who Knew Too Much".
> Clinton mega-donor dies of gunshot wound to head



Psycho troll.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 22, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Doubledareme said:
> ...



Ask John Edwards how he feels about the National Enquirer.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 22, 2017)

buttercup said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Another great example of the imaginary planet that GOP dupes inhabit... Stupidest voters in the world... Oh wait not stupid brainwashed functional morons. The fox Rush Limbaugh etc etc propaganda machine is scary. Bring back some actual debates on all these shows...
> ...


You're right it's a gigantic conspiracy of our entire Justice System... You are a conspiracy Nut Job and if you did not vote for Democrats you are a fool of the greedy idiot GOP rich brainwashers, even if you only believe your brainwashed functional idiot Neighbors...


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 22, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


And Edwards was a good candidate and it's too bad so many voters go by the candidates supposedly personal lives instead of looking at the policies they want... Another 50 years of the GOP screwing the non rich is what you get.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 22, 2017)

The  notches carved in Hillary's bedpost mean something completely different than the notches carved into the post on Slick's side.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 22, 2017)

HenryBHough said:


> The  notches carved in Hillary's bedpost mean something completely different than the notches carved into the post on Slick's side.


The b*******has all been investigated and there is no evidence of any of your idiocy, super dupe.

.


----------



## jasonnfree (Nov 22, 2017)

It's just a coincidence that so many people close to the clintons have committed suicide, died mysteriously, or been assassinated.    Why, all of us have probably  had 30 or 40 friends/associates that met untimely deaths just like bill and hill  have.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 22, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> You're right it's a gigantic conspiracy of our entire Justice System... You are a conspiracy Nut Job and if you did not vote for Democrats you are a fool of the greedy idiot GOP rich brainwashers, even if you only believe your brainwashed functional idiot Neighbors...



You are so thoroughly indoctrinated, it's pathetic. I feel sorry for you.  Wake up, your criminal politician is funded and controlled by the same Wall Street corporate giants as the other "side" that you hate.  Just like her partner in crime "husband," she is a fraud, and as corrupt as it gets, and if you haven't figured that out by now, then you are hopeless.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 22, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> It's just a coincidence that so many people close to the clintons have committed suicide, died mysteriously, or been assassinated.    Why, all of us have probably  had 30 or 40 friends/associates that met untimely deaths just like bill and hill  have.



Haha. Actually it's far more than 30 or 40. This is been going on since the 80's, since their Mena days. Which is something that the Hillary supporters here are probably blissfully unaware of.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 22, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


As a brain-washed functional moron dupe of the greedy idiot rich, you won nothing, idiot.


----------



## BluesLegend (Nov 22, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



LMAO your posts are hilarious franco. There are two types of people in this world, team Trump winners and Democrats.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 22, 2017)

buttercup said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > You're right it's a gigantic conspiracy of our entire Justice System... You are a conspiracy Nut Job and if you did not vote for Democrats you are a fool of the greedy idiot GOP rich brainwashers, even if you only believe your brainwashed functional idiot Neighbors...
> ...


Conspiracy Nut Job... Sorry.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 22, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


Enjoy the continuing ruin of the middle class and your family and friends, dingbat dupe...


----------



## BluesLegend (Nov 22, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Your Trump rage was worth it.


----------



## BluesLegend (Nov 22, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



I left the middle class in my dust years ago, tissue?


----------



## buttercup (Nov 22, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Conspiracy Nut Job... Sorry.



You are ignorant and indoctrinated.  I mean I can kind of respect the lefties who at least realize that Hillary is a corrupt sell-out and didn't vote for her, but those of you who blindly supported her because of the letter by her name are really, really sad.


----------



## otto105 (Nov 22, 2017)

buttercup said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Conspiracy Nut Job... Sorry.
> ...



What’s sad is your belief in fairy tales and magic conspiracy pixie dust.


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2017)

Makes perfect sense. The guy was a hiLIARy supporter. Of course he was mentally ill!


----------



## otto105 (Nov 22, 2017)

Zander said:


> Makes perfect sense. The guy was a hiLIARy supporter. Of course he was mentally ill!




Creditably is important in life, so why do conservatives show none?


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2017)

otto105 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Makes perfect sense. The guy was a hiLIARy supporter. Of course he was mentally ill!
> ...


Sorry, I don't speak jibberish.


----------



## Ame®icano (Nov 22, 2017)

SmokeALib said:


> My understanding is he just got done watching one of my favorite Hitchcock movies "The Man Who Knew Too Much".
> Clinton mega-donor dies of gunshot wound to head



To be honest, I was expecting more than "gunshot to the head". Did he at least wrap himself in a rug first?


----------



## buttercup (Nov 22, 2017)

otto105 said:


> What’s sad is your belief in fairy tales and magic conspiracy pixie dust.



Another Hillary supporter?  I understand your need to lash out at me, for pointing out your ignorance. But  mark my words. The Clintons are as corrupt as it gets. Period. Maybe try turning off the idiot box and read a book sometime. Do your own research,  but first take off your partisan goggles.


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Or Cher....


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 22, 2017)

It would be interesting to see how the Clinton couple does compare to 100,000 other couples married a long time
I think probably 5 of our friends and associates have met unusual death like  suicide 
Am I wrong or is Clinton tally way higher?


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 23, 2017)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Holy sheep fuck.
> 
> Even you commies must admit that the Clintons kill motherfuckers on the daily and shit.



Even you fascists must admit that the Trumps kill motherfuckers on the daily and shit


----------



## otto105 (Nov 23, 2017)

buttercup said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > What’s sad is your belief in fairy tales and magic conspiracy pixie dust.
> ...



What dumb as dirt conservative "book" is that?


----------



## otto105 (Nov 23, 2017)

Zander said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Yeah, you usually post it.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Nov 23, 2017)

Insurance companies have a habit of researching and forming actuarial tables. These are tables that show that the average age of death for men is 74, average age of death for women is 79 (or whatever the numbers are, those are pretty close). But for men who smoke, it's 71. For those who drink heavily, 69. etc. etc.

An insurance company employee did a table in 1996 on another group. And he found that the average age of death for people who worked for the Clintons, or donated to them, or were associated with them, was 54.


----------



## jknowgood (Nov 23, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Well if a Clinton associate dies at any age for any reason...  the psychopathic Trump whores will scream the Clinton’s killed them.
> Yes they are that crazy.


To many are dead, that had something against Clinton. As no scandals under Obama, that is funny. There were plenty. The media did a good job covering them up.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 23, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> World Nut  Daily. Perfect source for this nut case.




So shiteater, you are saying Steve Mostyn did not get shot in the head and die?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 23, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Holy sheep fuck.
> ...



The Russians helped Trump win by creating a dossier of smears against him, while being paid by Clinton and the FBI to fabricate the trash?

Brilliant theory, shiteater.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 23, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Does seem to be a lot of people that have had some type of inner dealings with the Clintons that end up dead.........Trump, Obama, Bush JR or SR or anyone else don't have that many people dropping like flies.



Particular ones tied to the criminal activities that Hillary is engage in.....


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 23, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > World Nut  Daily. Perfect source for this nut case.
> ...



They can’t help but go to their thin playbook.

#1) always question the legitimacy of the source
#2) if the source is credible, ignore the story until something else comes along.
#3) it it’s ever brought up again, claim the story is old news and should be ignored.

Lots of Clinton supporters committ suicide. She must be just awful to work with for so many of her donors to want to kill themselves...or get robbed and murdered without having anything robbed.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 23, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Does seem to be a lot of people that have had some type of inner dealings with the Clintons that end up dead.........Trump, Obama, Bush JR or SR or anyone else don't have that many people dropping like flies.
> ...


Now, because you brought it up, you are on the Hillary Hit List.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 23, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


I don't mind Trump, I find him amusing, but I wish he would realize that he believes or appears to believe a huge pile of right wing bulshit...


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 23, 2017)

buttercup said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Conspiracy Nut Job... Sorry.
> ...


Too bad you don't have any actual evidence of her corruption, only a huge pile of right-wing bulshit, too.


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 23, 2017)

The same people who are "morally outraged" right now that Trump put his support behind Moore again are the same people who voted for a woman who enabled her rapist husband for years, attacked his victims, and whose top aide's husband is a convicted pedophile.


----------



## otto105 (Nov 23, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> The same people who are "morally outraged" right now that Trump put his support behind Moore again are the same people who voted for a woman who enabled her rapist husband for years, attacked his victims, and whose top aide's husband is a convicted pedophile.




How many women have accused trump? 15-20?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 23, 2017)

Little-Acorn said:


> Insurance companies have a habit of researching and forming actuarial tables. These are tables that show that the average age of death for men is 74, average age of death for women is 79 (or whatever the numbers are, those are pretty close). But for men who smoke, it's 71. For those who drink heavily, 69. etc. etc.
> 
> An insurance company employee did a table in 1996 on another group. And he found that the average age of death for people who worked for the Clintons, or donated to them, or were associated with them, was 54.



And most died of suicide, a bullet to the back of the head.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 23, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> The same people who are "morally outraged" right now that Trump put his support behind Moore again are the same people who voted for a woman who enabled her rapist husband for years, attacked his victims, and whose top aide's husband is a convicted pedophile.


No we voted for policies that will help the country and its people unlike GOP Pander to the rich bulshit...  you're brainwashed bye bulshit character assassination which has no evidence for it,... Clinton's accusers were put up to it and paid for it... Weiner is an idiot who never touched any of them, got really screwed... Your Heroes are lying Hypocrites who screw you every day with their policies....


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 23, 2017)

SmokeALib said:


> My understanding is he just got done watching one of my favorite Hitchcock movies "The Man Who Knew Too Much".
> Clinton mega-donor dies of gunshot wound to head




Donna Brazile was wise to write her book when she did.........now it would be too obvious if she was whacked.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Nov 23, 2017)

At this point, watching the DNC is like watching the end of Casino when everyone gets wacked.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 23, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Too bad you don't have any actual evidence of her corruption, only a huge pile of right-wing bulshit, too.



There's plenty of evidence,  going back to the 80's if you cared to actually seek the truth, which you clearly don't.

By your logic,  Al Capone was an upstanding, law-abiding citizen because he was only convicted of tax evasion.  lolol

By the way, Democrats and leftists have tried to expose the Clintons too.   In fact, a couple of the journalists who exposed what was going on in Mena Arkansas were Democrats, so you are demonstrably wrong.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 23, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > My understanding is he just got done watching one of my favorite Hitchcock movies "The Man Who Knew Too Much".
> ...


These things have all been investigated, you conspiracy nutjobs, and there's no evidence of any such thing stupid bastards stupidest voters in the world... Conspiracies everywhere except for the one actual conspiracy, GOP  pander to the rich policies paid for by greedy idiot billionaires... Who Baffle you with bulshit...


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 23, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...



You are unbelievably stupid.  We have the  Wikileaks revelations and now we have Donna Brazile throwing the Hildebeast under the bus.........no one is so blind as one that will not see.


----------



## eddiew37 (Nov 23, 2017)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Holy sheep fuck.
> 
> Even you commies must admit that the Clintons kill motherfuckers on the daily and shit.


Trumps next??


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 23, 2017)

buttercup said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad you don't have any actual evidence of her corruption, only a huge pile of right-wing bulshit, too.
> ...


The twenties were a lawless. In Chicago at least like today at all... Mena Arkansas WTF is that LOL


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 23, 2017)

buttercup said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad you don't have any actual evidence of her corruption, only a huge pile of right-wing bulshit, too.
> ...


Okay I looked at it up that's absolute idiocy to... Investigate any of these phony Clinton scandals and that's what you get every time you stupid brainwashed functional moron hater dupe.Clinton Scandals, Inc.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 23, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Okay I looked at it up that's absolute idiocy to... Investigate any of these phony Clinton scandals and that's what you get every time you stupid brainwashed functional moron hater dupe.Clinton Scandals, Inc.



Your naïveté and extreme partisanship is laughable.  It's not just a Clinton scandal, it was connected to the Iran-Contra scandal, it was a CIA operation and *Bush *Sr. knew all about it.  It is well documented, people who were directly involved, including a pilot, have written books about it.  You are truly brainwashed if you think that the government is as clean as snow and would never do anything wrong, LOL.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 23, 2017)

Ya know what I really find rather funny and very telling of the left, is when the mere mention of the Clintons and any wrongdoings associated with them and the left goes nuts in their defense........nevermind the fact that I had not once in this thread accused the Clintons directly and even went so far as to say there were several victims that the official reports of the circumstances of their deaths are due to other happenings that the Clintons are not responsible for. There are some that are of questionable circumstances & of those, some are still under investigation.
Now......as much as I dislike the Clintons (that includes both of them), I honestly don't think they are responsible for all the things they have been accused of. Some or even many YES, but not all. 
I also find it very strange at the sheer number of people that have met untimely deaths that were in some way connected to the Clintons, whether directly or indirectly. If the Clintons didn't have anything to do with their deaths or are criminally responsible for..........then I guess it shows just how tragic it is to be a Democrat, since many were depressed & committed suicide.


----------



## GreenBean (Nov 23, 2017)

SmokeALib said:


> My understanding is he just got done watching one of my favorite Hitchcock movies "The Man Who Knew Too Much".
> Clinton mega-donor dies of gunshot wound to head


And another one gone and another one gone another one bites the dust.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 23, 2017)

The Clintons are innocent and their hearts are pure. There are a couple deaths that are a little fishy but I'm sure there are logical explanations. Why, one guy who jumped off the roof of a 42 story building and committed suicide had his death blamed on the Clintons. What the media didn't reveal was the guy jumped off the building and wasn't killed by the fall so he crawled up the stairs (the elevator was out of order) to the top of the building and jumped again. Another suicide, Vince Foster, parked his car and shot himself in the neck with a small caliber pistol. When he realized he didn't die he pulled out a .357 Magnum and shot himself in the back of the head. It worked the second time. There's still some controversy about no guns being found but I suspect the guns were taken by a homeless guy before the cops arrived. People should lighten up on the Clintons because they're innocent.
Just sayin'.  Peace.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 24, 2017)

buttercup said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I looked at it up that's absolute idiocy to... Investigate any of these phony Clinton scandals and that's what you get every time you stupid brainwashed functional moron hater dupe.Clinton Scandals, Inc.
> ...


Yes it is another GOP scandal the only corrupt party around read the article for God sake... The GOP has been a covert anti-democratic corrupt machine forever...


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 24, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> The Clintons are innocent and their hearts are pure. There are a couple deaths that are a little fishy but I'm sure there are logical explanations. Why, one guy who jumped off the roof of a 42 story building and committed suicide had his death blamed on the Clintons. What the media didn't reveal was the guy jumped off the building and wasn't killed by the fall so he crawled up the stairs (the elevator was out of order) to the top of the building and jumped again. Another suicide, Vince Foster, parked his car and shot himself in the neck with a small caliber pistol. When he realized he didn't die he pulled out a .357 Magnum and shot himself in the back of the head. It worked the second time. There's still some controversy about no guns being found but I suspect the guns were taken by a homeless guy before the cops arrived. People should lighten up on the Clintons because they're innocent.
> Just sayin'.  Peace.


Another GOP super dupe. Change the channel and get some fresh air...


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 24, 2017)

There have been 5 investigations of The Fosters suicide and no evidence of any of your conspiracies, brainwashed functional morons...


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 24, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




Both political parties are compromised, corrupt and are beholding to the corporate entity that owns USA.INC. Trump may be the last chance we ever have to turn the tables because it wasn't going to happen with an establishment candidate from either party.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 24, 2017)

buttercup said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I looked at it up that's absolute idiocy to... Investigate any of these phony Clinton scandals and that's what you get every time you stupid brainwashed functional moron hater dupe.Clinton Scandals, Inc.
> ...


It's a GOP Scandal not  a Clinton scandal at all, just like all the others total b******* phony scandals everywhere all proved to be idiocy so of course you idiots believe it...


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 24, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


The GOP are compromised cuz they do everything that the greedy idiot rich and giant corporations want  to do and the Democrats are compromised because the clintons took money to give speeches from them -what a joke, idiots....


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 24, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



The democrats on the senate banking committee blocked a "top to bottom" audit of the foreign owned Federal Reserve bank in 2014. Neocons have blocked a top to bottom audit of the Fed as well. There has never been a major shift in policies since JFK was murdered for trying. You are totally ignorant about how things really work.....very sad.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 24, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


 foreign my ass, conspiracy Nut Job dupe... Protect the Fed from right wing idiots and bought off GOPers...


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 24, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




People are handicapped by their lack of knowledge and they are too trusting.......fact.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 24, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Nope, I am a conspiracy analyst that has dedicated many thousands of hours seeking the truth as to why things are the way they are. I threw off the hardcore, ingrained programming by getting rid of the tel-lies-vision and believing the Operation Mockingbird lamestream media.....you? You are stuck in the left versus right paradigm.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 24, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> It's a GOP Scandal not  a Clinton scandal at all, just like all the others total b******* phony scandals everywhere all proved to be idiocy so of course you idiots believe it...



You show your lack of knowledge just about every time you post. I said that Mena was _related_ to Iran-Contra, but it was its own scandal, with Clinton's name all over it.

You really have no idea what you're talking about. All you can do is come back with childish schoolyard name-calling, akin to a child putting his hands over his ears and saying "la la la la la you nincompoop!"


----------



## jillian (Nov 24, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Does seem to be a lot of people that have had some type of inner dealings with the Clintons that end up dead.........Trump, Obama, Bush JR or SR or anyone else don't have that many people dropping like flies.



hey, sociopath, if the Clinton's were going to disappear anyone, it would have been ken Starr.....

loon.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 24, 2017)

buttercup said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > It's a GOP Scandal not  a Clinton scandal at all, just like all the others total b******* phony scandals everywhere all proved to be idiocy so of course you idiots believe it...
> ...




Iran-Contra was all about exchanging arms for pure, uncut cocaine that was flown into the Mena, Arkansas airport that was not under the authority of the FAA at the time and Bill "drop trou" Clinton kept it protected while the Hildebeast helped launder the drug money using her position at the Rose Law Firm and BCCI, a CIA asset bank. The Bush crime family were intimately involved working directly with the Clintons......and oh my how the money rolled in. 5,000 dollars of military equipment fetched 15K of pure, uncut cocaine.

Google "Barry Seal"....Google "Chip Tatum".........


----------



## buttercup (Nov 24, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Iran-Contra was all about exchanging arms for pure, uncut cocaine that was flown into the Mena, Arkansas airport that was not under the authority of the FAA at the time and Bill "drop trou" Clinton kept it protected while the Hildebeast helped launder the drug money using her position at the Rose Law Firm and BCCI, a CIA asset bank. The Bush crime family were intimately involved working directly with the Clintons......and oh my how the money rolled in. 5,000 dollars of military equipment fetched 15K of pure, uncut cocaine.
> 
> Google "Barry Seal"....Google "Chip Tatum".........



The naïve people here defending Clinton really should read the book *'Compromised: Clinton, Bush and the CIA' *by Terry Reed.

Who, by the way, was a Democrat which shatters FRANCOHFW's silly excuse that it's a partisan thing.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 24, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Google "Barry Seal"....Google "Chip Tatum".........



They should also google "boys on the railroad tracks"


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 24, 2017)

buttercup said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Iran-Contra was all about exchanging arms for pure, uncut cocaine that was flown into the Mena, Arkansas airport that was not under the authority of the FAA at the time and Bill "drop trou" Clinton kept it protected while the Hildebeast helped launder the drug money using her position at the Rose Law Firm and BCCI, a CIA asset bank. The Bush crime family were intimately involved working directly with the Clintons......and oh my how the money rolled in. 5,000 dollars of military equipment fetched 15K of pure, uncut cocaine.
> ...


Easiest money there is, taking from the dupes...


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 24, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




The dupes are the ones that still believe in the Clinton crime family....and defend them. They circle the wagons around the most disgusting sacks of elite shit that there is. The Hildebeast was toadying to the Rothschilds....we have the Wikileaks e-mails to prove it.........you and your ilk protect the very ones that have enslaved you.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 24, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...





Nope, doofus.....100 percent correct.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 24, 2017)

jillian said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Does seem to be a lot of people that have had some type of inner dealings with the Clintons that end up dead.........Trump, Obama, Bush JR or SR or anyone else don't have that many people dropping like flies.
> ...



Not if you enjoy critical thinking. You go after the witnesses and weak ones protecting the prize. You don't go after the judge or the principle investigator. Without key witnesses -- a special counsel is a pretty powerless job. Isn't it?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 24, 2017)

this is looking more like a new godfather series.


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 24, 2017)

You may want to take a seat because this is going to blow your mind. 

100% of people who die were in some way associated with another person at some time.


----------



## william the wie (Nov 24, 2017)

Since the suicide was not due to multiple rounds to back of the head this doesn't sound like a Clinton killing.


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 24, 2017)

I've always disliked Clinton, but all these conspiracies have convinced me that she should have been president. 30 years of countless crimes including murder accusations, and nobody can pin a thing on this family. The stories are either batshit conspiracies or this is the smartest, most competent human being to ever live.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 24, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> You may want to take a seat because this is going to blow your mind.
> 
> 100% of people who die were in some way associated with another person at some time.



Interesting timing, right before you posted that, I was just about to clear up something. I noticed a few people were describing all this as "friends and associates dying," as if there was nothing more to it than that.  That is misleading because pretty much everyone on the Clinton body count list *had dirt on the Clintons*, were witnesses, or directly related to a witness.

That is very different than merely knowing people who died.

Some of the people on the list were so obviously killed for what they knew, one would have to be intellectually dishonest or a complete idiot to not see it for what it is.

For example, Jerry Luther Parks. He was head of Clinton's security team back in Arkansas, before Clinton was president. He had been compiling an ongoing file of all of Clinton's illicit activities, so he basically was the person who had all Clinton's dirt, in one place.

His wife and son reported that shortly before his death, he was being followed, their home was broken into, and his files were stolen.  Then he was gunned down, execution style,  in his car at an intersection in Arkansas.

His family said that after Vince Foster died, Jerry stated out loud that he knew his time was short.  But I'm sure that's just a coincidence, right?


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 24, 2017)

buttercup said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > You may want to take a seat because this is going to blow your mind.
> ...



Do you have a reliable source to a single thing you just said?


----------



## buttercup (Nov 24, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> Do you have a reliable source to a single thing you just said?



It's public record, but I'll try to find something on this for you if you want.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 24, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> Do you have a reliable source to a single thing you just said?



Here is what his son has to say:


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 24, 2017)

buttercup said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a reliable source to a single thing you just said?
> ...



I already looked it up. Despite claims that a file on Clinton existed Parks' son has never been able to show proof of his claims.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 24, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> I already looked it up. Despite claims that a file on Clinton existed Parks' son has never been able to show proof of his claims.



Oh my word. This was not some random person who Clinton knew.  He was a private investigator, and head of Clinton's security.  Now be honest with yourself. Even if you disbelieve the claim that he had been compiling a file on Clinton, do you honestly believe that the head of Clinton's security would *not* know about what Clinton did? 

The lengths that you Clinton defenders go to are truly mind-boggling to me.


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 24, 2017)

buttercup said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > I already looked it up. Despite claims that a file on Clinton existed Parks' son has never been able to show proof of his claims.
> ...



I'm sure he knew a lot of things about Clinton that others didn't, but you can't just jump from "this person knew something" to "the Clintons are leaving a trail of bodies" with zero evidence to back up your claim. That's just asinine.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 24, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> I'm sure he knew a lot of things about Clinton that others didn't, but you can't just jump from "this person knew something" to "the Clintons are leaving a trail of bodies" with zero evidence to back up your claim. That's just asinine.



Well, there actually _*is*_ a trail of dead bodies, it is undeniable that all the people on that list died. It's public record.  Of course that doesn't automatically mean that the Clintons are responsible, but another thing that can't be denied, when you really dig into all of this, is that most of the people on that list either had dirt on the Clintons, were witnesses, or were about to expose the Clintons. 

If it was just two or three, that would be one thing. But it's not, this has been going on for decades, and as I said,  some of these cases are very obvious. 

Even Monica Lewinsky, when she didn't know she was being recorded, stated* "I would not cross these people for fear of my life." * She  also reportedly said that she didn't want to end up like Caity Mahoney (another murder victim who had damaging information that she wanted to come forward with.)


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 24, 2017)

buttercup said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure he knew a lot of things about Clinton that others didn't, but you can't just jump from "this person knew something" to "the Clintons are leaving a trail of bodies" with zero evidence to back up your claim. That's just asinine.
> ...



I've read nothing that indicates Mahoney had ever met Clinton, and the man who killed her and three others in a Starbucks admitted his guilt, and is in prison.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 25, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> I've read nothing that indicates Mahoney had ever met Clinton, and the man who killed her and three others in a Starbucks admitted his guilt, and is in prison.



I've read from numerous sources that she was a former White House intern, she knew Monica Lewinsky and  the other interns, so most likely she met Bill Clinton.  Also, reportedly she was a lesbian who knew about numerous cases of sexual harassment among her friends and was going to come forward with what she knew.

As for the guy charged with the killing, what you didn't mention was that he recanted and claimed he was forced into an admission.

 Let's not be naïve. You do realize that sometimes people are used as patsys, right?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 25, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> There have been 5 investigations of The Fosters suicide and no evidence of any of your conspiracies, brainwashed functional morons...




There was one investigation of Castle Grande and two of the three criminals involved went to prison.

The third was declared "above the law."


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 25, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




You're not just a hack, fascist franco, you're a DUMB hack. You don't care how care how corrupt your filthy party is, as long as your party gets power. You honestly think your masters will drop you tidbits to lap up, despite them doing nothing but kicking you for 70 years. You're dumb as a fucking brick.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 25, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




Fascist franco is handicapped by his abject stupidity and his refusal to accept reality. He loves Big Brother. He is just sure that he will be invited to the table if he is just a loyal enough hack.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 25, 2017)

jillian said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Does seem to be a lot of people that have had some type of inner dealings with the Clintons that end up dead.........Trump, Obama, Bush JR or SR or anyone else don't have that many people dropping like flies.
> ...



Because they are stupid in addition to being evil?

You're not real bright, Nazi Jilly.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 25, 2017)

So basically if you engage in high level business with Clintons you have about a 6X chance of meeting an odd demise.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 25, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


Yes you're right, it is a giant conspiracy of everyone but your bought off ex Coke head DJs masquerading as pundits, super dupe. The Pander to the greedy idiot rich GOP has been screwing everyone and the country for 35 years. Everything good comes from the Democrats when they finally get power, like Obamacare for poor workers and the poor-also the only solution for the ridiculously overpriced GOP Healthcare scam. Change the channel, brainwashed functional moron.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 26, 2017)

When you know as many people as the Clintons do world over, there are bound to be alot of suicides and other deaths in that huge number of people.

But it is still funny to watch libs squirm.


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 26, 2017)

Infowars stays in business because of ignorant cons.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 26, 2017)

> Another Clinton associate found dead



From the linked article:
"Mostyn’s death was ruled a suicide by the Harris County Institute of Forensic Sciences. According to the New York Times, Mostyn’s wife, Amber, said her husband died after a 'sudden onset and battle with a mental health issue.' "​Are Hillary-haters now taking to blaming her for people's suicides?  What the hell, blame her for calamitous acts of nature too....


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 26, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> it is still funny to watch libs squirm.


OT:
If you put your trust in any politician, your day will come.

Do to others as you would have them do to you.
 -- Luke 6:31​
When you find yourself disappointed and chagrined by the deeds of someone whom you respected and trusted, I wonder what you'll feel about others taking joy in watching you "squirm."

I can say that I wouldn't much care for it, and I wouldn't want to have a thing to do with someone who reveled to any degree in my having been greatly let down by someone of whom I'd had any sort of expectations.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 26, 2017)

Xelor said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > it is still funny to watch libs squirm.
> ...



Meh, I dont like politicians, generally, and though there are a few I respect, it wouldnt be much sweat off my back if they had some skeletons in their proverbial closet.

Much of this is just partisan crossfire that really doesnt amount to anything, IMO, like the Roy Moore and Al Franken crap. I dont believe that the accusers were all that put off or they would have said something at the time instead of staying silent for their careers sake. And in the case of the more extreme claims, I just dont believe them at all.

If a man is the boss of a woman, he should not attempt to start anything with her, as a bad idea, but if he does, he MUST not punish her for rejecting him.  There are very few claims of the latter happening in all this.

So unless Conyers was a hero to you, I dont think you have anything really to worry about or let upset you.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 26, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...





JimBowie1958 said:


> So unless Conyers was a hero to you, I dont think you have anything really to worry about or let upset you.



I wouldn't call any elected office holder "my hero;" however, any of them for whom I vote are people in whom I necessarily put some measure of trust.  To the extent that Americans elect voting members of Congress, we all have to place some measure of trust in the sagacity, integrity/good character and perspicacity of our countrymen.  I find nothing funny in discovering that any of those individuals -- voters or those voted for -- are in fact curs, cads and self-serving charlatans.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> So basically if you engage in high level business with Clintons you have about a 6X chance of meeting an odd demise.



No, if you are part of the Clinton mob you will probably get rich.  If the scam, heist, or racket you are involved with is one that gets exposed then there is a real good chance you'll end up dead.

Being part of the Mafia carries a lot of financial rewards, but those come with a risk.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2017)

Xelor said:


> I wouldn't call any elected office holder "my hero;" however, any of them for whom *I vote are people in whom I necessarily put some measure of trust.*  To the extent that Americans elect voting members of Congress, we all have to place some measure of trust in the sagacity, integrity/good character and perspicacity of our countrymen.  I find nothing funny in discovering that any of those individuals -- voters or those voted for -- are in fact curs, cads and self-serving charlatans.



You vote for people who have a "D" after their name. Purely because they have a "D" after their name.


----------



## dannyboys (Nov 26, 2017)

Doubledareme said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Doubledareme said:
> ...


"Skirt"?????
More like a fucking 'oven-mitt' pant suit. HAAAA HAAAAA


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> [
> Yes you're right, it is a giant conspiracy of everyone but your bought off ex Coke head DJs masquerading as pundits, super dupe. The Pander to the greedy idiot rich GOP has been screwing everyone and the country for 35 years. Everything good comes from the Democrats when they finally get power, like Obamacare for poor workers and the poor-also the only solution for the ridiculously overpriced GOP Healthcare scam. Change the channel, brainwashed functional moron.




Obama care preys on the poor, you dumb motherfucker. Obamacare punishes people for being poor. Either you buy the product of mega-corporations or you get punished by the government who are acting as enforcers for these corporations.

Turn off CNN and turn on your brain, dumbshit.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> When you know as many people as the Clintons do world over, there are bound to be alot of suicides and other deaths in that huge number of people.
> 
> But it is still funny to watch libs squirm.




When you are a Mafia Chief, there  are bound to be a lot of people dying around you. Some by your hand, some by your enemies. The Clintons are the most powerful Mafia family in America.


----------



## eddiew37 (Nov 26, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Does seem to be a lot of people that have had some type of inner dealings with the Clintons that end up dead.........Trump, Obama, Bush JR or SR or anyone else don't have that many people dropping like flies.


I had 3 cousins 2 aunts 2 uncles and 4 friends end up dead too.....Republicans will try to blame everything on the clintons


----------



## charwin95 (Nov 26, 2017)

SmokeALib said:


> My understanding is he just got done watching one of my favorite Hitchcock movies "The Man Who Knew Too Much".
> Clinton mega-donor dies of gunshot wound to head



Only coming from WND very funny or just desperation.

World Net Daily (WND) - Media Bias/Fact Check


SmokeALib said:


> My understanding is he just got done watching one of my favorite Hitchcock movies "The Man Who Knew Too Much".
> Clinton mega-donor dies of gunshot wound to head


 
Coming from WND very funny. 

World Net Daily (WND) - Media Bias/Fact Check


*RIGHT BIAS*
These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy. See all Right Bias sources.


----------



## charwin95 (Nov 26, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...



Even Hannity doesn’t support these conspiracies. But only comes from unknown bias media. This proved that you rely your informations from National enquirer and Infowars.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



What "conspiracy" Comrade? That you sycophants mindlessly follow the billionaire rulers of your party is a fact. It's not hidden, it's not  a mystery.  Your one goal in life is to give more power to your rulers. Bigger and more intrusive government that will punish those whom you have been trained to hate.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > My understanding is he just got done watching one of my favorite Hitchcock movies "The Man Who Knew Too Much".
> ...



Oh, well if a Soros funded hate site is "fact checking" I guess I have to swallow it, Comrade...


----------



## charwin95 (Nov 26, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Thousands of hours on conspiracies. Like Sandyhook massacre was a hoax, 911 was inside jobs. That doesn’t make you smart but pure moron. 
You don’t pay taxes, you don’t own a car, probably take public transportation anywhere  you go, no medical insurance or no retirement plan. 
Being a conspiracy bull shitter is that makes  you a successful or poor peasant? 

Why Do People Believe Conspiracy Theories?

1. Faulty wiring.
2. Overindulgence in social media.
3. Political dissatisfaction.
4. Lack of education.
5. Inability to deal with bad news.
6. Misunderstandings of the law of probability.
7. Ironic amusement.


----------



## charwin95 (Nov 26, 2017)

buttercup said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > I already looked it up. Despite claims that a file on Clinton existed Parks' son has never been able to show proof of his claims.
> ...



If these was true. How in the world Hannity missed these killings? 
Not a single GOP brought this up.
Even lying dodo Trump didn’t brought this up.

But SNOWFLAKES like you and the rest already concluded that the Clinton family are murderers.  Very funny and mind boggling to me. 
I think the world is flat.


----------



## charwin95 (Nov 26, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Your only link to support these killings is from an unknown bias media WND. 
How did Fox News ( anti Clinton and anti democrats) missed these all these killings?


----------



## whitehall (Nov 26, 2017)

Vince Foster, Adml. Boorda and now this guy all connected to the Clintons dead of gunshot wounds to the head. Pretty strange.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 26, 2017)

These are not conspiracies 
These are what Libs Hate-Facts
Fact is, engage with Clintons in high level business and you have a disproportionate chance of meeting an odd demise


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 26, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Except in a****** red States, if you're poor you get free Medicaid, brainwashed functional moron. 80% of those on the exchanges get Healthcare for less than $75 a month. And overall only Obamacare gives us a chance at cutting ridiculous costs. Or you can go back to the Republican scam system, a disgrace of cut-offs and death... That forced people on to welfare to get Medicaid.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 26, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...


Show us where Media Matters has ever lied, brainwashed functional moron... Get a brain.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 26, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> If these was true. How in the world Hannity missed these killings?
> Not a single GOP brought this up.
> Even lying dodo Trump didn’t brought this up.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, but on this topic you are simply ignorant. No one is making up these deaths, many of them got national attention, and all of them are public record and can be verified by anyone who cares to look into it. It is absolutely absurd and ignorant to say that it must not be true if such and such mainstream media news reporter didn't say anything about it. That just shows your naïveté on the media, government and what is going on overall in this country.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 26, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> If these was true. How in the world Hannity missed these killings?
> Not a single GOP brought this up.
> Even lying dodo Trump didn’t brought this up.
> .



Many of these deaths, including the one we were talking about happened  25 years ago.  Obviously the mainstream media is not going to be talking about those deaths today… especially ones that weren't high profile.

Also, what you and many others here don't seem to understand is that there is corruption on both sides of the aisle, going back decades…  Some major scandals involve both Republicans and Democrats, which is why they can't expose the other "side" because they would expose themselves in the process.  The mainstream media is also basically just a mouthpiece for the government. They don't tell you the whole truth, they only spoonfeed you what they want you to believe.

I'm amazed at the naivety and ignorance among some here.


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Not possible — brains can’t fit in his pinhead.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 26, 2017)

Democrats are not Pro Life.

They are Pro Death for anyone who doesn't think Hillary is "wonderful."


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 26, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> The same people who are "morally outraged" right now that Trump put his support behind Moore again are the same people who voted for a woman who enabled her rapist husband for years, attacked his victims, and whose top aide's husband is a convicted pedophile.



No, he is not a convicted pedophile.  Use the correct term.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 26, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > Insurance companies have a habit of researching and forming actuarial tables. These are tables that show that the average age of death for men is 74, average age of death for women is 79 (or whatever the numbers are, those are pretty close). But for men who smoke, it's 71. For those who drink heavily, 69. etc. etc.
> ...



Plus, they managed to shoot themselves multiple times after they were already dead!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 26, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> You may want to take a seat because this is going to blow your mind.
> 
> 100% of people who die were in some way associated with another person at some time.



You forgot to mention that 100% breathe air and they all died.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 26, 2017)

whitehall said:


> Vince Foster, Adml. Boorda and now this guy all connected to the Clintons dead of gunshot wounds to the head. Pretty strange.



Admiral Boorda's death had nothing to do with anything except his own honor.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 26, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Does seem to be a lot of people that have had some type of inner dealings with the Clintons that end up dead.........Trump, Obama, Bush JR or SR or anyone else don't have that many people dropping like flies.


How do you know?

GeorgeWalkerBush.net - Bush Death List
RATIONALWIKI INVESTIGATES: TRUMP BODYCOUNT - RationalWiki
A List of Suspicious Deaths Connected To The Obama Administration, page 1

It’s all bunk 


Is There Any Truth to the "Clinton Body Count" Rumors?


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 26, 2017)

SmokeALib said:


> My understanding is he just got done watching one of my favorite Hitchcock movies "The Man Who Knew Too Much".
> Clinton mega-donor dies of gunshot wound to head




Just one more suspicious suicide or death of a close associate or friend of the Clintons.  What did this guy do, give Hillary bad advice on winning?  I'll add his name to the ever-growing list:

*Going back to the Clinton’s early career between Arkansas and getting to the White House there are 98 known deaths of close associates to the Clintons who all died under suspicious and unresolved circumstances. Here are most of the better known and investigated names:

1 – James McDougal 
2 – Mary Mahoney
3 – Vince Foster
4 – Ron Brown
5 – C. Victor Raiser, II
6 – Paul Tulley
7 – Ed Willey
8 – Jerry Parks
9 – James Bunch
10 – John Wilson
11 – Kathy Ferguson
12 – Bill Shelton
13 – Gandy Baugh
14 – Florence Martin
15 - Suzanne Coleman
16 – Paula Grober
17 – Danny Casolaro
18 – Paul Wilcher
19 – Jon Parnell Walker
20 – Barbara Wise
21 – Charles Meissner
22 – Dr. Stanley Heard
23 – Barry Seal
24 – Johnny Lawhorn, Jr.
25 – Stanley Huggins
26 – Herschel Friday
27 – Kevin Ives and Don Henry
28 – Keith Coney
29 – Keith McMaskle
30 – Gregory Collins
32-Jeff Rhodes 
33-James Milan 
34-Jordan Kettleson 
35-Richard Winters 

THE FOLLOWING CLINTON BODYGUARDS ARE ALSO DEAD: 

36 -Major William S. Barkley Jr.  
37-Captain Scott J . Reynolds  
38-Sgt. Brian Hanley 
 39-Sgt. Tim Sabel  
40-Major General William Robertson  
41-Col. William Densberger 
 42-Col. Robert Kelly  
43-Spec. Gary Rhodes  
44-Steve Willis 
 45-Robert Williams  
46-Conway LeBleu  
47-Todd McKeehan

*


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > My understanding is he just got done watching one of my favorite Hitchcock movies "The Man Who Knew Too Much".
> ...


James McDougal died in jail from natural causes, ya freak.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 27, 2017)

Xelor said:


> I wouldn't call any elected office holder "my hero;" however, any of them for whom I vote are people in whom I necessarily put some measure of trust.  To the extent that Americans elect voting members of Congress, we all have to place some measure of trust in the sagacity, integrity/good character and perspicacity of our countrymen.  I find nothing funny in discovering that any of those individuals -- voters or those voted for -- are in fact curs, cads and self-serving charlatans.


Well, Xelor, wake up, they are almost 100% frauds, liars, cheats and scoundrels. 

The only reason that I trust my government as much as I do is that the cheats and scoundrels and frauds have been keeping each other in check for 200 years, but they seem to be more in step with each other the past two decades, and that worries me.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 27, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > My understanding is he just got done watching one of my favorite Hitchcock movies "The Man Who Knew Too Much".
> ...



Out of the literally tens of thousands of people that have come in contact with the Clintons?

That is a small number as their generation is dying off, many of the the government associates have risky lives and the media will report just about anything as true to sell ads.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 27, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't call any elected office holder "my hero;" however, any of them for whom I vote are people in whom I necessarily put some measure of trust.  To the extent that Americans elect voting members of Congress, we all have to place some measure of trust in the sagacity, integrity/good character and perspicacity of our countrymen.  I find nothing funny in discovering that any of those individuals -- voters or those voted for -- are in fact curs, cads and self-serving charlatans.
> ...


More or less I agree.  That I do, however, does not indicate I'm pleased about the stated situation's extancy.


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 27, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Out of the literally tens of thousands of people that have come in contact with the Clintons?  That is a small number as their generation is dying off, many of the the government associates have risky lives and the media will report just about anything as true to sell ads.



*You are obviously either ignorant or stupid.  These were not passing acquaintances or people they just met one time or passed on the street, these were all people who were very close working friends who had intimate details of the Clintons which might have been used against them, some of them had been close, inside friends of the Clintons since the very beginnings of Bill's career, or who worked closely with the Clintons every day and saw and knew things the general public never saw.  They didn't just "die off," Jim, all of their deaths were violent, suspicious, unresolved;  many seemingly committed "suicide," but with two bullet holes in the back of the head or behind closed locked doors with no gun in the room?  There is a large cache of details on most of these deaths, enough to start a whole new category under US Discussions!  Pages upon pages upon pages of researched facts---- ----all neatly buried over the years and covered up------  had Hillary not had ANY of the scandals of the past several years:  Benghazi, Russian Reset, Uranium One, private server, destroyed files, destroyed devices, Steele Dossier, sabotaging her opponent's campaign, there would be just as much if not more to question her on with all these past affairs neatly hushed up behind close doors and with friends in high places that most of the general public never even got to hear about.  If government associates lead "risky lives," then no where is life riskier than being a friend of the Clintons.*

*Put another way, Jim, show me ONE OTHER PERSON who has had so many close friends and associates murdered or commit suicide?????  Most people are lucky if they know even one or two people who have been killed or killed themselves!  And many of the names below died at the most fortuitous times for the Clintons, such as right before they were about to testify or at some critical time their knowledge could have really hurt them.*

*1 – James McDougal *
*2 – Mary Mahoney*
*3 – Vince Foster*
*4 – Ron Brown*
*5 – C. Victor Raiser, II*
*6 – Paul Tulley*
*7 – Ed Willey*
*8 – Jerry Parks*
*9 – James Bunch*
*10 – John Wilson*
*11 – Kathy Ferguson*
*12 – Bill Shelton*
*13 – Gandy Baugh*
*14 – Florence Martin*
*15 - Suzanne Coleman*
*16 – Paula Grober*
*17 – Danny Casolaro*
*18 – Paul Wilcher*
*19 – Jon Parnell Walker*
*20 – Barbara Wise*
*21 – Charles Meissner*
*22 – Dr. Stanley Heard*
*23 – Barry Seal*
*24 – Johnny Lawhorn, Jr.*
*25 – Stanley Huggins*
*26 – Herschel Friday*
*27 – Kevin Ives and Don Henry*
*28 – Keith Coney*
*29 – Keith McMaskle*
*30 – Gregory Collins*
*32-Jeff Rhodes *
*33-James Milan *
*34-Jordan Kettleson *
*35-Richard Winters *

*THE FOLLOWING CLINTON BODYGUARDS ARE ALSO DEAD: *

*36 -Major William S. Barkley Jr.  *
*37-Captain Scott J . Reynolds  *
*38-Sgt. Brian Hanley *
* 39-Sgt. Tim Sabel  *
*40-Major General William Robertson  *
*41-Col. William Densberger *
* 42-Col. Robert Kelly  *
*43-Spec. Gary Rhodes  *
*44-Steve Willis *
* 45-Robert Williams  *
*46-Conway LeBleu  *
*47-Todd McKeehan*

*Quite coincidentally, last year it was brought out that during her campaign, Hillary kept a black book on all of her campaign and staff workers rating each personally by how much she "trusted" them, and their rating for "loyalty."*


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 27, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Out of the literally tens of thousands of people that have come in contact with the Clintons?  That is a small number as their generation is dying off, many of the the government associates have risky lives and the media will report just about anything as true to sell ads.
> ...


Your response speaks for itself.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 27, 2017)

Xelor said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


That I find something funny does not mean I am pleased about any situation I laugh at either.

Sometimes laughing is the lone response left for a sane person.


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 27, 2017)

So lets get back to Foster. Just how did he get to that park bench........

-Geaux


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Out of the literally tens of thousands of people that have come in contact with the Clintons?  That is a small number as their generation is dying off, many of the the government associates have risky lives and the media will report just about anything as true to sell ads.
> ...


*”They didn't just "die off," Jim, all of their deaths were violent, suspicious, unresolved;”*

Utter bullshit.

I only got as far as the first name on your conspiracy list, a man who did “just die off” from natural causes, to see you’re a raving lunatic.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 27, 2017)

Faun said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



The Clintons are as pure as the driven snow. Why, anyone who wants to lie and testify against them just naturally dies from a mixture of guilt and stupidity. Someone who wants to besmirch their honesty and integrity deserves to die and Justice prevails.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


I never said that, but I certainly accept your strawman as a concession.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 27, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> The Clintons are as pure as the driven snow. Why, anyone who wants to lie and testify against them just naturally dies from a mixture of guilt and stupidity. Someone who wants to besmirch their honesty and integrity deserves to die and Justice prevails.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 27, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



People who are around the Mafia die, it's just part of the deal.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 27, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Idiot, many families are forced to choose between buying food or paying Kaiser or other well connected looters for Obamacare.

What do you think you fascists were driven from power?


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2017)

buttercup said:


>


So Paula Jones is dead, right?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 27, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Everything Media Matters posts is a lie on some level. They are a hate site promoting leftist demagoguery.

{one possible clue comes from David Brock’s pledge last spring that he plans to enlist Media Matters into a campaign of “guerilla warfare and sabotage” against Fox News. Some Media Matters staffers interpreted the statement as a sign of Brock’s well-known paranoia and mental instability, but it may also have been a statement of intent. According to the _Daily Caller_, Brock’s animus against Fox was so extreme that Media Matters considered harassing individual Fox News employees at their homes, hiring private investigators to look into their private lives and hiring a law firm to pursue law suits against the network. Brock shows no sign of abandoning his obsession with Fox. }
Media Matters Exposed

Hate Matters to you Stalinists, not much else does.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 27, 2017)

Faun said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Nope, she was a very high profile case, in the news constantly at that time. Do you remember?


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2017)

buttercup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


So were the McDougals when Whitewater was all the rightard rage.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 27, 2017)

Faun said:


> So were the McDougals when Whitewater was all the rightard rage.



Yes, and McDougall went to jail and later mysteriously died while in jail, after being injected with Lasix...even though he was on a medication that cannot be combined with Lasix.  But I'm sure that's another coincidence.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2017)

buttercup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > So were the McDougals when Whitewater was all the rightard rage.
> ...


Oh look, another conspiracy nut. 

Conspiracy nut, heart failure is not a side effect of Lasix...

Common Side Effects of Lasix (Furosemide) Drug Center - RxList

The drug is actually used to treat a heart attack...

FUROSEMIDE - ORAL (Lasix) side effects, medical uses, and drug interactions.

... which could possibly explain why he had the drug in him since he suffered a heart attack.

I know, I know, that makes waaay too much sense to a conservative to understand.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 27, 2017)

Faun said:


> Oh look, another conspiracy nut.
> 
> Conspiracy nut, heart failure is not a side effect of Lasix...
> 
> ...



Oh, what a surprise… extreme partisanship and personal attacks. And on top of that, you put words in my mouth.  I never said that heart failure was a side effect of Lasix.  I said that he was injected with Lasix even though reportedly he was on other medication that didn't combine with it. 

Do you think it's possible for once in your life to set aside your extreme partisanship and have an actual discussion with a genuine interest in the truth? I won't hold my breath.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 27, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Because you idiots are totally misinformed, obviously...


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2017)

buttercup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oh look, another conspiracy nut.
> ...


Conspiracy nut... McDougal had a serious pre-existing heart condition before he was even incarcerated...

_*McDougal Denies Loan Fraud Charges*

*McDougal, who has arteriosclerosis and experienced severe chest pains late last week*, told reporters that he was testifying at his own insistence against the advice of his attorney and his doctor. He also is bipolar, also known as manic-depressive, and has a blocked carotid artery that deprives him of the normal flow of blood to the brain, which has affected his memory.

A letter to Judge Howard from McDougal's doctor, Noland H. Hagood of Arkadelphia, Ark., said that *the defendant is likely to suffer a heart attack* and that his decision to testify was a "calculated risk."_​
... and note the date of that article — May, 1996 ... almost two years before he died from a *heart attack* and years after his cardiac problems began.

The real question is why are you conspiracy nuts so for going insane?


----------



## buttercup (Nov 27, 2017)

Faun said:


> Conspiracy nut... McDougal had a serious pre-existing heart condition before he was even incarcerated...
> 
> _*McDougal Denies Loan Fraud Charges*
> 
> ...



I see you have a pattern of strawman arguments and putting words in people's mouth's. I never claimed he didn't have a heart condition, did you actually think I didn't know that?   All the more reason to be careful about what he is injected with, wouldn't you say?

Now I repeat.  Is it possible for you to set aside your extreme partisanship and hate and have an actual discussion?    How old are you anyway? I get the feeling I'm talking with a 15-year-old.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 27, 2017)

I dunno but there's something evil about that woman...


----------



## buttercup (Nov 27, 2017)

Faun said:


> Conspiracy nut... it’s not a strawman as I never said you didn’t know that. If anything is a strawman, it’s you, crying strawman.
> 
> What I did was highlight how his own physician said he could suffer a heart attack just from testifying, no less going to prison.
> 
> ...



Thank you for proving my point that all you have is personal attacks and extremely partisan knee-jerk denials for anything said against your heroes, the Clinton crime family.  The fact that you spend so much time defending her tells me all I need to know about you.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2017)

buttercup said:


>


^^^ a conspiracy nut moving on to the next conspiracy after getting bitch-slapped over the last one.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2017)

buttercup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Conspiracy nut... it’s not a strawman as I never said you didn’t know that. If anything is a strawman, it’s you, crying strawman.
> ...


Now you’re flat out lying. Personal attacks are not all I have and my reactions are not partisan knee-jerk denials.

Laced in with my personal attacks, which are warranted given your craziness, is highlighting reality, from which you are far divorced. 

An obese man with a heart condition, dying from a heart attack in a stressful environment with a drug in his body used to treat a heart attack — is not a conspiracy, ya flamin’ loon.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 27, 2017)

Faun said:


> ^^^ a conspiracy nut moving on to the next conspiracy after getting bitch-slapped over the last one.



Don't make me laugh.  Nothing you said was even remotely close to bitch-slapping, all you have is personal attacks and non-arguments, and you completely ignored my point that they gave him medication that didn't mix with his other medications.   I'm actually laughing at you for defending such a vile woman who is a total fraud, and anyone with two brain cells to rub together knows that she is as corrupt as it gets.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2017)

buttercup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ a conspiracy nut moving on to the next conspiracy after getting bitch-slapped over the last one.
> ...


Shining a light of reality in your face is not defending Hillary. It’s exposing you as the conspiracy nut you are.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 27, 2017)

Faun said:


> It’s exposing you as the conspiracy nut you are.



Well, wait a minute. I got an infraction for saying something similar in another thread. Inappropriate Behavior, I think it was. I said pretty much the same thing except I put racist where you said conspiracy nut.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 28, 2017)

Faun said:


> Shining a light of reality in your face is not defending Hillary. It’s exposing you as the conspiracy nut you are.



That's hilarious. You're even more blind than I thought, if you think you're a bearer of light. You're a typical Clinton defending blind partisan who completely lacks insight and discernment.


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2017)

buttercup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Shining a light of reality in your face is not defending Hillary. It’s exposing you as the conspiracy nut you are.
> ...


And yet, I did. You’re inability to recognize that is on you, not me.

Again, you actually suspect foul play when an obese man, in a stressful environment like prison, suffering from arteriosclerosis, dies from a heart attack, and is injected with a drug used to treat a heart attack.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 28, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> *The Truth:*
> 
> Vince Foster was Deputy White House Counsel and the Clinton’s lawyer. He was found dead in Fort Marcy Park on July 20, 1993. Three investigations into Foster’s death, including one by Independent Counsel Kenneth Starr, have concluded that the death was a suicide. Critics of the investigations say Foster’s death does not fit the facts of a suicide and that there are a lot of unanswered questions about his death, some of the activities at the White House after his body was found, and the investigations themselves. Although there are numerous theories about what may have happened to Foster and why, none of them has been proven.



Not quite. Nothing as biased as "fact checker" in this world. Although Foster took his own life -- *DIDJA read the suicide note?*?  He couldn't take the scandalous things that were piling up. Working in that Admin was ALL damage control every day -- every hour.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 28, 2017)

Faun said:


> And yet, I did. You’re inability to recognize that is on you, not me.
> 
> Again, you actually suspect foul play when an obese man, in a stressful environment like prison, suffering from arteriosclerosis, dies from a heart attack, and is injected with a drug used to treat a heart attack.



*Your

And once again, you keep putting words in my mouth. I didn't even say that it was definitely foul play. I simply brought up the fact that he conveniently died in prison, after being given a medication that didn't mix with his other medications.  

If you have only one witness who dies, then it's probably nothing. But with the Clintons you have a long, sordid history, going back decades, of people dying who had dirt on them and were going to expose them, or witnesses of some kind.  When you put all of that together, you have to be willfully blind or a complete idiot to not see a pattern there.


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2017)

buttercup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > And yet, I did. You’re inability to recognize that is on you, not me.
> ...


Great, now prove he was given Lasix before suffering a heart attack, and not after to treat his heart attack..... 

I’ll wait while you make up excuses....


----------



## buttercup (Nov 28, 2017)

Faun said:


> Great, now prove he was given Lasix before suffering a heart attack, and not after to treat his heart attack.....
> 
> I’ll wait while you make up excuses....



Where did you hear that he was given Lasix after his heart attack? That's not what I heard. But either way, he shouldn't have been given medication that didn't mix with his other medications.


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2017)

buttercup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Great, now prove he was given Lasix before suffering a heart attack, and not after to treat his heart attack.....
> ...


^^^ silly excuse #1

I didn’t hear he was given Lasix after his heart attack. I said Lasix is a drug to treat heart attacks; and given he was having a heart attack, it’s not a conspiracy for him to be given a drug to treat heart attacks to a man with a heart condition suffering a heart attack.

Now then, you suggested he was given Lasix to murder him.... I’m still waiting for your proof. While you’re at it, post the drug you claim it should not have been mixed with along with links to prove he was on those drugs.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 28, 2017)

Faun said:


> ^^^ silly excuse #1
> 
> I didn’t hear he was given Lasix after his heart attack. I said Lasix is a drug to treat heart attacks; and given he was having a heart attack, it’s not a conspiracy for him to be given a drug to treat heart attacks to a man with a heart condition suffering a heart attack.
> 
> Now then, you suggested he was given Lasix to murder him.... I’m still waiting for your proof. While you’re at it, post the drug you claim it should not have been mixed with along with links to prove he was on those drugs.



OK, It's becoming more obvious you haven't even read the story. They were trying to get him to pee. Why they were forcing him to pee, I don't know, but they gave him Lasix, which is a diuretic.

I don't have time right now to go over this whole case with you.   I will get back to this later though.


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2017)

buttercup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ silly excuse #1
> ...


^^^ silly excuse #2

How about just answering the questions I asked?


----------

